# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  علی خواجونژاد | 5 سال کنکور متوالی 92 تا 96 و قبولی در رشته پزشکی !

## Mr.Dr

سلام، علی خواجونژاد هستم از سیرجان، دانشجو پزشکی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمان که پنج سال متوالی در کنکور شرکت کردم و رتبه های منطقه دو 20992 در کنکور 92، رتبه 7772 در کنکور 93، رتبه 11148 در کنکور 94، رتبه 7393 در کنکور 95 و رتبه 1027 در کنکور 96 رو کسب کردم ؛ در ادامه شرح حالی از سال هایی که گذشت رو میخونید:
دبستان و راهنمایی و دو سال اول دبیرستان رو در مدرسه های دولتی شهرمون گذروندم، گرچه در تابستون سال 88 در امتحان ورودی دبیرستان نمونه دولتی شرکت کردم ولی قبولی نشدم، بعد از دوم دبیرستان در تابستون سال 90 متوجه شدم که همین مدرسه نمونه برای تکمیل ظرفیت سوم دبیرستان امتحان برگزار میکنه که این دفعه قبول شدم، روزهای اول ورود به این مدرسه خیلی ناراحت بودم که شاید نتونم از پس امتحان های این مدرسه برمیام چون برخلاف مدرسه قبلی، سطح تدریس و امتحان های بالایی داشت تا جایی که به فکرم زد که برگردم به مدرسه قبلی! ولی بعد فهمیدم که از خیلی از بچه هایی که حتی از اول راهنمایی مدرسه نمونه بودن هم نتیجه بهتری در امتحان ها میگیرم و تلاشم هم بیشتر شد و طی اون سال زیاد درس میخوندم تا بالاخره اول تابستون سال 91 امتحانات نهایی سوم دبیرستان رو با معدل 17/35 تموم کردم.


*کنکور 1392:* 
تابستون 91 اولین تابستونی بود که میخواستم درس بخونم و از این بابت برای خودم سخت و برای خانواده عجیب بود، طوری که از قید خیلی از تفریح و دور همی ها گذشتم، اما عادت نداشتم زیاد درس بخونم و از این بابت هم اذیت میشدم و بیشتر دغدغه ام کمیت مطالعه بود تا کیفیت و از طرفی از دوم دبیرستان هم پایه خیلی ضعیفی داشتم چون اون مدرسه ای بود که مثلا معلم فیزیک سر کلاس داستان میگفت و اصلا درس نمیداد و یا معلم زیست کاملا حفظی و برای امتحان پایان ترم درس میداد بدون اینکه به درکی از مطلب برسیم و در مجموع کنکور در این مدرسه تعریف نشده بود و این پایه ضعیف هم در ادامه خیلی کارم رو دشوار کرد؛ تا اواسط شهریور حدودا 4 ساعت در روز میخوندم و کلاس هایی رو که در مدرسه نمونه برای کنکور برگزار میشد میرفتم تا اینکه در اخر تابستون ساعت مطالعه به 7 ساعت در روز رسید و تونستم تعدادی از فصل ها رو بخونم، آزمون های کانون شرکت میکردم و این تابستون با تراز های حدود 5800 گذشت.
پائیز سال 91 با شروع کلاس های پیش دانشگاهی انرژیم بیشتر شد و علاوه بر کلاس های صبح تا ظهر مدرسه، حدودا ۶ ساعت در خونه درس میخوندم و خیلی انگیزه و انرژی داشتم تا جایی که اواخر آذر تراز های 6200 اوردم که پیشرفت خوبی بود اما تفریح نداشتم و این حجم از سخت گیری به خودم که قبلا تجربه نکرده بودم در ماه های بعد نتیجه عکس داد و خسته شدم و علاوه بر این چون پایه ام ضعیف بود و سرعت پیش روی برنامه آزمون هم بالا بود به ناچار خیلی از فصل هارو تکمیل نکرده رها میکردم و برنامه آزمون بعد رو شروع میکردم.
اوایل دی 91 که امتحانات ترم اول پیش دانشگاهی شروع شد کلا برنامه ام به هم ریخت و از برنامه آزمون جدا شدم بعد از امتحان های این ترم در بهمن واسفند کاملا بدون برنامه و بی نظم و با ساعت مطالعه کم درس میخوندم و از برنامه آزمون هم خیلی عقب بودم، ولی عید نوروز سال 92 زیاد درس خوندم اما بی برنامه و بی نظم بود و بدون اینکه در آزمونی شرکت کنم که خودم رو بسنجم، در اردی بهشت و خرداد 92 واقعا شرایط روحی خیلی بدی داشتم، درس های زیادی رو نخونده بودم و از طرفی آزمونی هم نمیرفتم تا ببینم وضعیتم چطور هست و فقط در آزمون های جامع سنجش شرکت کردم که نتیجه خوبی هم نداشت، در خرداد به جای مرور مباحثی که خونده بودم مباحث جدیدی رو شروع میکردم حتی مباحث دشواری مثل هندسه و کاربرد مشتق! و ساعت خوابم هم به هم ریخته بود، طوری که تا شش صبح بیدار میموندم و بعد تا ظهر خواب بودم و عصر خسته بودم و سر شب تازه انرژی می گرفتم و باز هم تا صبح بیدار میموندم و این سیکل معیوب تا چند روز تکرار میشد و از طرفی نمیخواستم با واقعیت روبه رو بشم که  نمیتونم امسال پزشکی قبول بشم و دائما تخمین رتبه و درصد لازم برای قبولی رو نگاه میکردم و اصرار داشتم به درصد های یک رتبه زیر هزار برسم و دائما برنامه ریزی میکردم و چند ساعت اجرا میشد و بعد که به بقیه برنامه نمی رسیدم مجدد برنامه ریزی میکردم و تفریح و استراحتی هم نداشتم این بازه زمانی به حدی اذیت شدم که تا چند ماه خسته و افسرده بودم تا جایی که سعی میکنم به یاد نیارم، با این حجم از بی نظمی و بدون مرور و ازمون، رفتم سرجلسه کنکور، فردای کنکور متوجه شدم که نزدیک به 90 سوال غلط و حدود 80 سوال رو درست جواب داده بودم تا جایی که فیزیک چهار سوال درست و 12 سوال غلط وارد کرده بودم، با این وجود منتظر جواب های کنکور بودم، شبی که جواب های کنکور اعلام شد پدرم معده درد شدیدی داشت و تو شهر دنبال دارو بودم و شرایط بدی بود، اخر شب جواب ها اعلام شدن اما تو خونه سیستمی نداشتم تا جواب هارو ببینم و از طرفی شب قدر بود حوالی 5 صبح پریشون از خواب بیدار شدم و با چرخم از خونه اومدم بیرون و تا حوالی ده صبح تو خیابون ها چرخ به دست قدم زدم تا بالاخره مغازه ها باز کردن، رفتم کافی نت تا جواب رو ببینم که متوجه شدم شماره داوطلبی رو شناسنامه نوشتم و شناسنامه هم تو مدرسه بود رفتم مدرسه که شناسنامه رو بگیرم که سرایدار گفت به معاون زنگ زدم گفته تا شهریه مدرسه رو تسویه نکنی از شناسنامه خبری نیست! برگشتم خونه پول گفتم بردم تا تونستم شناسنامه رو بگیرم؛ برگشتم کافی نت و جواب رو گرفتم، رتبه 20992 منطقه دو، زدم زیر خنده گفتم جدی میگی؟! به ریال نیست؟! و چه درصد های بدی، ادبیات 49، عربی 37، دینی 64، زبان 6، ریاضی 16، زیست 34، فیزیک صفر و شیمی 30 درصد. اومدم خونه اول مادربزرگم رو تو حیاط دیدیم گفت شیری یا روباه، گفتم روباه! چون درد معده پدرم تازه اروم گرفته بود و خواب رفته بود اهسته رتبم رو به مادرم و خواهرم گفتم و اونا هم تعجب کردن این رتبه در جواب اون همه تلاش شبانه روزی که داشتم؛ روز های بعد بحث داشتیم برای اینکه پشت کنکور بمونم طوری که میخواستم بمونم اما چون در سالی که گذشت خیلی خانواده رو اذیت کردم مخالف بودن و در نهایت به شرطی که مثل قبل نباشم، چون در طول اون سال خانواده باید اروم صحبت می کردن و یا باید تلویزیون صدای خیلی کمی میداشت و یا هر بار تو یک اتاق درس میخوندم و یا شب ها بیدار میموندم.


*کنکور 1393:*
شهریور 92 با وجود تمام خستگی روحی که داشتم شروع کردم اما رمقی نداشتم و مهر و ابان با وجود اینکه بقیه کنکوری ها با انرژی میخوندن، خسته بودم چون تو بهاری که گذشت خیلی خودم رو اذیت کرده بودم و از طرفی با اون حجم مطالعه چنین درصد و رتبه هایی اوردم و از کنکور ترسیده بودم، در واقع بهتر بود از شهریور یک مدت استراحت می کردم و بعد شروع میکردم؛ تا اوایل بهمن واقعا خسته و بی انرژی بودم و اصلا نمیتونستم تو خونه بمونم و هر صبح میرفتم کتابخونه و عصر خسته تر برمی گشتم و تو کتابخونه هم کمیت و کیفیت خوندن خوبی نداشتم. بهمن با یکی از دوستام چند روز رفتیم مشهد و وقتی برگشتم روحیه و انرژیم بهتر شده بود و بیشتر و بهتر میخوندم اما کل شش ماهی که گذشت هیچ ازمونی شرکت نمیکردم و باز هم بی نظم درس میخوندم، عید سال 93 خانواده به جنوب مسافرت رفتن اما موندم خونه که بخونم ولی بی انگیزه تر از قبل بودم و خیلی کم خوندم، بعد از عید با نزدیک شدن به کنکور به خودم اومدم و سرعت و کمیت مطالعه رو بالا بردم ولی برای خوندن اون حجم از درس عقب مونده دیر شده بود اما ادامه میدادم و سعی کردم درس هایی که برای کنکور 92 خونده بودم رو مرور کنم تا اینکه سر جلسه کنکور 93 اوضاع خیلی بهتر بود، سوال ها خوب بودن و از طرفی مبحثی رو مرور کرده بودم رو جواب میدادم ولی خیلی از مباحث رو هم درست نخونده بودم و نمیتونستم جواب بدم، تابستون 93 شرایط بهتری داشتم و یک مدت کنکور رو فراموش کردم تا روزی که جواب کنکور اومد و با خواهرم رفتیم که ببنیم چه کردم! رتبه 7772 منطقه دو! با درصد های ادبیات 64، عربی 25، دینی 64، زبان 10، ریاضی16، زیست 34، فیزیک 25 و شیمی 24 درصد؛  خواهرم گریه شد ولی خودم منتظر همین حدود رتبه بودم، رتبه ای که شاید اگر برای کنکور 92 جمع بندی و شرایط روحی بهتری داشتم بدست میاوردم و نه رتبه ولی این رتبه هم چیزی نبود که میخواستم، تا چند روز با خانواده بحث می کردم که باز هم پشت کنکور بمونم اما از نظر اون ها دیگه تمام تلاشم رو کردم و کنکور دوباره فقط اتلاف وقت هست و صرفا خودم و خانواده رو اذیت میکنم با این وجود خانواد متقاعدم کردن که انتخاب رشته کنم و طبق اون انتخاب رشته علوم ازمایشگاهی کرمان قبول می شدم ولی در اخرین روز انتخاب رشته وقتی از خونه اومدم بیرون داماد همسایه رو دیدم که بعد ها هم از مشوق ها و حامی هام برای شرکت در کنکور های بعد بود؛ گفتم اینطور انتخاب رشته کردم و انتظار داشتم که تبریک بگه ولی بهم گفت که علی اگر واقعا خودت رو باور داری که میتونی بمونی و بخونی و پزشکی قبول بشی بمون و بخون و چند نفر از هم سن های خودش رو مثال زد که قبلا چند بار کنکور دادن و الان از پزشک و دندون پزشک های خوب شهر هستن، این حرف ها جرقه ای بود در خرمن کاه دل من، چرخ رو برداشتم و حوالی ساعت دو ظهر دنبال کافی نت بودم چون همون عصر ساعت سه فرصت انتخاب رشته تموم میشد، بالاخره تونستم یک مغازه که به اینترنت دسترسی داشت رو پیدا کنم و تمام رشته های کارشناسی رو پاک کردم و با خیالی راحت برگشتم خونهj ولی به خانواده نگفتم و میخواستم تا اخر تابستون استراحت کنم و از فضای کنکور دور باشم، صبحی که جواب انتخاب رشته اومد، سریع از خونه رفتم بیرون چون میدونستم قرار نیست اتفاق های خوبی بیوفته! یک ساعت بعد خواهرم زنگ زد و گفت بابا و مامان دارن گریه میکنن که چرا انتخاب رشته رو تغییر دادی و پیام نور قبول شدی؟! وقتی برگشتم خونه مادرم ناراحت بود که من دوست دارم رشته خوبی قبول بشی و سربلند باشی حالا کارشناسی هارو پاک کردی و اگر سال بعد همین رتبه هم نیاری لگد به بخت خودت زدی؛ پدرم رفته بود سرکار و گریه می کرد که تو با سرنوشت خودت داری بازی میکنی و اگر سال بعد هم قبول نشی چه کنیم؟ منم گفتم که تو این دو سال واقعا درست درس نخوندم و تمام اون چیزی که باید بزارم رو نذاشتم و اگر امسال بخونم قبول میشم؛ بعد از چند روز تشویقم کردن که بخونم.


*کنکور 1394:*
از مهر 93 شروع کردم اما کم میخوندم، این اشتباه هست که صرفا پشت کنکور موندن نشونه تلاش برای رسیدن به هدف باشه، باید وقت گذاشت و درس خوند، و اشتباه دیگه تکرار اشتباهات گذشته هست مثل آزمون شرکت نکردن و بی نظم و بی برنامه درس خوندن، اشتباهی که پائیز و زمستون 93 تکرار کردم؛ تا اواخر سال 93 بدون برنامه مشخصی میخوندم؛ گهگاهی می رفتم کتابخونه میخوندم و حس می کردم دوباره پشت کنکور بودنم تصمیم احساسی بود که گرفتم و از طرفی هم واقعا دوست داشتم پزشکی قبول بشم چون هم به این رشته علاقه مندم و هم اینکه مسیر خوبی بود برای پیشرفتم ولی خب این طرز خوندن برای قبولی کافی نبود، سعی میکردم از ادم هایی که سرزنش و یا مسخره میکنن فاصله بگیرم و اگر هم بر حسب اتفاق ملاقات میکردم تا جایی ممکن بود بحث و صحبتی راجع به هدفم نداشته باشم چون میدونستم ناامید میکنن و باورم ندارن اما مهم این بود که خودم به تواناییم باور داشتم و هدفم مشخص بود؛ اواخر زمستون 93 بیشتر تر خوندم و نوروز 94 جدی تر شدم و ساعت مطالعه هم بیشتر شد و مقداری تو خونه و مقداری تو کتابخونه میخوندم تا اینکه چهارشنبه 9 اردی بهشت وقتی رفتم کتابخونه و نشستم که بخونم پیش خودم گفتم نیم ساعت وقت گذشت تا رسیدم اینجا و نیم ساعت هم با بچه ها صحبت کردم و نیم ساعت هم طول میکشه برگردم خونه و از طرفی اینجا شلوغ هست و اگر همین زمان کم باقی مونده رو به این شکل بگذرونم نمیتونم اماده بشم و همون لحظه برگشتم خونه و دفعه بعد که از خونه اومدم بیرون صبح روز کنکور یعنی جمعه 22 خرداد بود! تو این مدت فقط تو خونه بودم و میخوندم و اصلا میل نداشتم بیام بیرون و میگفتم بیرون خبری نیست و باید تو همین خونه و با این کتاب ها تکلیف زندگیم رو مشخص کنم ولی این بیرون نرفتن اشتباه بود از این جهت که ازمونی شرکت نمیکردم و از طرفی گرچه این مدت تو خونه از نظر روحی زیاد اذیت نشدم و راحت بودم ولی قاعدتا اگر حداقل اخر هر هفته برای یک ساعت هم بیرون میرفتم و قدم میزدم تاثیر روحی مثبتی داشت ولی گویا صفر و صد شده بودم یا کلا تو خونه یا هیچ و نمیتونستم تو اون شرایط تعادلی بین بیرون رفتن و تو خونه موندن برقرار کنم؛ از طرفی نوروز همون سال بود که رباط دست پدرم که مکانیک بود حین تعمیر ماشین پاره شده بود و در این بازه سه بار اتل و گچ گرفته بود و نمیتونست کار کنه و شرایط مالی و روحی بدی تو خونه بود و با این وجود سعی میکردم که بتونم اماده بشم و قبول بشم و بابت وقت های که از دست داده بودم ناراحت بودم، با این حال در وقت باقی مونده تمام تلاشم کردم که از نقطه قوت هام بود که حداقل تا دقیقه 90 ادامه میدادم، متاسفانه شب کنکور خواب نرفتم نمیدونم چرا ولی الان که فکر میکنم شاید حکمتی بود که مسیر طوری پیش بره که قبولیم به سال 96 برسه و تا به الان از این بابت واقعا راضی هستم، از طرفی هرچند اگر اون شب خواب میرفتم قطعا با سطح درسی که داشتم پزشکی قبول نمیشدم ولی قطعا رتبه بهتری میاوردم و رشته دیگه ای انتخاب می کردم، صبح کنکور پاهام رمق نداشت که راه بروم، هم از این جهت که حدود 45 روز از خونه بیرون نرفته بودم و نهایتا تو حیاط قدم میزدم و هم اینکه شب قبل نخوابیده بودم و کمی هم دیر رسیدم به جلسه کنکور و تا از در ورودی حوزه تا سالن دویدم و مقدار اندک انرژی که داشتم هم از دست رفت تا جایی که وقتی نشستم روی صندلی پیش خودم گفتم ای کاش الان دو ساعت بخوابم و بعد شروع کنم که نمیشد، طوری خسته و بی تمرکز بودم که فوق العاده بد پیش رفتم، کنکور 94 برای اولین بار زیست وشیمی دشوار تری نسبت به سال های قبل داشت و حتی فیزیک 93 هم خیلی ساده تر بود، سختی سوالات، خستگی خودم و عدم شرکت در ازمون های جامع قبل کنکور باعث شد سوال های زیادی رو اشتباه حل کنم تا جایی که در درس زیست 22 غلط و 25 درست داشتم حتی بعد با تصویر پاسخ برگ سایت سنجش متوجه شدم که تعدادی سوال رو با اینکه به جواب درست رسیده بودم وارد پاسخ برگ نکردم، وقتی برگشتم خونه از شدت خستگی خواب رفتم، فردا که دفترچه و پاسخ هارو چک کردم متوجه شدم که چقدر بد پیش رفتم، در انبار خونه گریه میکردم و وقتی پدرم اومد داخل طوری وانمود کردم تا متوجه ناراحتیم نشود اما همون ظهر به پدرم گفتم که امسال هم قرار نیست رتبه خوبی بیارم، از این روز تا روزی که جواب کنکور اومد دائم کلافه بودم و اعصابم خورد بود و در خونه بحث میکردم، عصری که جواب کنکور اومد رفتم بیرون از خونه و رتبه ام رو که دیدم ناراحت و بلاتکلیف بودم، خواهرم زنگ زد و گفت ما هم جواب رو گرفتیم وقتی برگشتم کسی حرفی برای گفتن نداشت و همه ناراحت بودن؛ رتبه 11148 منطقه دو با درصد های ادبیات 64، عربی 54، دینی 84، زبان 10، ریاضی 16، زیست 34، فیزیک 25 و شیمی 25 ؛ برای انتخاب رشته ده روز فرصت بود و در این ده روز دائما بحث بود از طرف من اصرار به خوندن برای کنکور 95 و از طرف خانواده اصرار به رفتن، هر شخصی که شاید بتونه من رو راضی به انتخاب رشته کنه از طرف خانواده مامور میشد که بیاد باهام صحبت کنه اما نمیتونست متقاعدم کنه، منطق خانواده این بود که تو تمام تلاش خودت رو کردی و  نتونستی این سه بار به نتیجه ای که میخواستی برسی و با پشت کنکور موندن فقط داری خودت رو اذیت میکنی اما میدونستم که تمام تلاشم نکردم و خیلی بد پیش رفتم و از طرفی شرایط جلسه کنکور 94 هم بد بود و اگر برای سال بعد جدی و خوب بخونم قطعا میتونم قبول بشم تا اینکه بالاخره خانواده راضی شدن.


*کنکور 1395:*
از همون شهریور 94 با انرژی شروع کردم به خوندن و از مهر هم آزمون ثبت نام کردم و تا اواخر ابان همه چی خوب پیش میرفت و ترازم به 6500 رسید تا اینکه مادرم مریض شده و با درگیری ریه تا فروردین 95 درگیر بیمارستان و بیماری بودیم، شرایط واقعا بد بود ولی با این حال به خوندن ادامه میدادم چه روز هایی که در بیمارستان بودم و چه وقت هایی که در کارخونه اکسیژن منتظر پر شدن کپسول بودم و چون شرایط خونه متنشج بود وقت های ازاد میرفتم کتابخونه میخوندم اما از همون اذر دیگه نتونستم با برنامه پیش برم و ترازم به 4500 هم رسید و از جایی به بعد دیگه ازمون هم شرکت نکردم که هرچند تکرار اشتباه سال های قبل بود اما واقعا در اون شرایطی که داشتم نمیتونستم با برنامه ازمون پیش برم و ازمون بدم، از این جهت که نمیتونستم درست بخونم ناراحت بودم ولی خوشحال بودم که در کنار خانواده ام و میتونستم کمک کنم یک هفته علاوه بر مریضی مادرم، پدرم هم بستری شده بود و مادرم هم شرایط جسمی بدی داشت تا اینکه بالاخره بعد از عید 95 حال مادرم خداروشکر بهتر شد و نظم و کمیت مطالعه هم بیشتر شد اما گرچه این بار کنکور 25 تیر بود ولی برای قبولی پزشکی دیر شده بود و خیلی بد پیش اومده بودم؛ با این حال مثل قبل تا لحظه اخر ادامه میدادم، حوالی اردی بهشت خسته شده بودم و یک هفته رفتم کرمان پیش دوستام تو خوابگاه همین دانشگاهی که الان پزشکی میخونم و کمی درس خوندم و تفریح داشتم تا اینکه حالم هم بهتر شد و برگشتم خونه و گرچه مدت باقی مونده تا کنکور در خونه زیاد خوندم اما پائیز و زمستون 94 کم و بد خونده بودم با این حال این بار جمع بندی بهتر و ارامش بیشتری نسبت به سال های قبل داشتم، در جلسه کنکور 95 همه چی داشت خوب پیش میرفت تا اینکه وقت عمومی ها تموم شد و به درس زبان نرسیدم، بعد هم که وارد اختصاصی ها شدم به یکباره و بدون تصمیمی از قبل داشته باشم با درس شیمی شروع کردم و واقعا سخت بود و تاثیر بدی در بقیه درس های اختصاصی گذاشت. 
عصر کنکور بررسی کردم و متوجه شدم که باز هم به اونچه که میخواستم نرسیدم ولی تا جواب کنکور بحثی تو خونه نداشتم و منتظر جواب بودم، اعلان کردن که اخر شب جواب میاد و رفتم تو پارک منتظر بودم وقتی جواب رو دیدیم گرچه انتظار رتبه بهتری نداشتم ولی خیلی ناراحت شدم بابت این بلاتکلیفی و اینکه بعد از چهار بار کنکور هنوز رتبه ای که میخوام رو بدست نیاوردم و آینده شغلی ام مشخص نیست، رتبه 7393 منطقه دو با درصد های ادبیات 67، عربی 54، دینی 84، زبان صفر، ریاضی 30، زیست 61، فیزیک 24 و شیمی 21
وقتی رسیدم خونه برای اینکه خانواده رو بیش از این ناراحت نکنم حرفی از پشت کنکور موندن نزدم هر چند اگر میگفتم هم قطعا مخالفت می کردن، گفتم که پرستاری رو انتخاب رشته میکنم، خانواده هم ناراحت بودن از اینکه بعد از چهار سال سختی و دشواری به اونچه که میخواستم نرسیدم و هم خوشحال از این جهت که بالاخره انتخاب رشته میکنم، اما میخواستم همون ترفند سال 93 رو اجرا کنم و انتخاب رشته نکنم ولی این بار خیلی ناراحت بودم و شک داشتم که بهترین تصمیم چی میتونه باشه و از طرفی به جز چند نفر خاص که از مشوق ها بودن با بقیه از جمله خانواده نمیتونستم مشورت کنم؛ تو بازه فرصت انتخاب رشته رفتم رفسنجون تا ببینم شرایطی مهیا هست که دانشجو غیر روزانه بشم و اونجا خونه کرایه کنم و بخونم که دیدم کرایه خونه ها زیاد هست و از طرفی چندان کار معقولی نیست، دو روز قبل اینکه فرصت انتخاب رشته تموم بشه با خانواده رفته بودیم بیرون ازشهر، ظهر تو دشت قدم میزدم فکر میکردم که چکار کنم، از یک جهت میدیم که اگر بنا باشه سال بعد هم بد پیش برم و یا اتفاق بدی بیوفته همین حدود رتبه این چهار سال رو میارم و با پشت کنکور موندن فقط خودم و خانواده رو اذیت میکنم و از طرفی میدیدم که خیلی از کتاب هارو خوب خوندم و حیفه که بیخیال بشم، همینطور که قدم میزدم از یک کوه رفتم بالا قبل از اینکه به قله برسم خسته شدم و نشستم و بعد برگشتم پایین، بعد که از کوه فاصله گرفتم دیدیم که از اون قسمت از کوه که نشستم که یک سنگ حالت خاصی اونجا بود تا قله کوه فاصله خیلی کمی مونده بود طوری که چهار پنج ارتفاع کوه رو بالا رفته بودم ولی قبل اینکه به قله برسم بیخیال شدم و برگشتم پایین؛ اون لحظه پیش خودم گفتم شاید چهار پنجم مسیر رو پیش رفتم و فقط یکم تا هدفم مونده و باید ادامه بدم که بیشتر شبیه داستان های کلیشه ای بود و این فکر فراموش شد ولی سال بعد که پزشکی قبول شدم و یاد این خاطره افتادم حس خیلی خوبی داشتم، اون روز هرکدوم از اشنا ها می پرسید که انتخاب رشته کردی منم میگفتم بله! چون هیچ منطقی با پشت کنکور بودنم موافق نبود تا بالاخره فردای اون روز به این نتیجه رسیدم که باید بمونم و یکبار دیگه سعی کنم شاید رسیدم و اگر هم قبول نشدم کمتر خودم رو سرزنش میکنم چون الان اگر کوتاه بیام با وجود همه اتفاق های بدی که افتاد و بخاطر اشتباهایی که خودم کردم و بد پیش اومدم؛ خودم رو سرزنش میکنم و حتی اگر از یک زمانی به بعد خودم رو توجیه کنم که حالا قسمت این بوده و اینطور افکار و دست از سرزنش خودم برمیداشتم، تا اخر عمرم پیامد کوتا اومدن و انتخاب یک مسیر دیگه ای برای زندگی با من همراه بود.


*کنکور 1396:*
فردای روزی که انتخاب رشته تموم شد تو اتاقم شروع کردم بخونم، زمان کمی گذشت انگار غم عالم به دلم نشست و ترسیدم که شاید با زندگیم بازی کردم و اگر سال بعد همین رشته کارشناسی روزانه رو هم قبول نشم چکار کنم؟ رفتم از خونه بیرون، تو مسیر کافی نت به خودم میگفتم که مطمعنم سایت انتخاب رشته بسته شده ولی حالا اگر فرض کنیم باز هم تمدید شده باشه ایا حاضری انتخاب رشته کنی و جوابی نداشتم که به خودم بدم؛ رفتم و دیدیم که بله سامانه انتخاب رشته بسته شده، از اونجا رفتم پیش یکی از دوستام و گفتم که ناراحتم و اون هم گفت تو پایه درسی خوبی داری حالا اگر فرض کنیم سال بعد هم رتبه قبولی پزشکی رو نیاری ولی قطعا رتبه قبولی رشته های کارشناسی روزانه ای که امسال هم میتونستی بری رو میاری، حالا که چهار سال صبر کردی این یک سال هم صبر کن شاید پزشکی قبول شدی، گرچه راه دیگه ای نداشتم ولی با حرف هایی که زد اروم شدم، شهریور که خانواده نمیدونستن انتخاب رشته نکردم و نمیتونستم تو خونه درس بخونم، مجبور بودم برم کتابخونه که البته دست و پا شکسته مقداری خوندم تا بالاخره جواب انتخاب رشته اومد و این بار خانواده واقعا ازم ناامید شده بودن، گفتن که داره بهت خوش میگذره نه کاری نه درس و دانشگاهی و دائم نشستی خونه به خیال قبولی پزشکی و البته از این بابت میشد بهشون حق داد ولی اگر همین سال یا سال های قبل میرفتم دانشگاه قطعا خیلی بهم خوش میگذشت تا بودن در کنار مشکلات خانواده و دردسرهای کنکور ولی شادی و تفریح موقتی که صرفا چند سال دانشگاه بود و تموم میشد رو نمیخواستم، میخواستم پزشکی قبول بشم که شاید سال های اول صرفا بخاطر اسم و رسمی طالب بودم ولی تو اون شرایط واقعا به یک علاقه و هدف بزرگ تبدیل شده بود؛ برای اینکه خانواده قدری کمتر سرزنش کنن برای دو ماه شب ها در یک کافی شاپ گارسون شدم، تا اوایل اذر که دیدم وقت زیادی میگیره و نمیتونم خوب بخونم و از کار کردن منصرف شدم، این بار بهتر و مفهومی تر از سال های قبل میخوندم و تمام ازمون هارو شرکت میکردم و تا عید 96 ترازم به 7100 رسید، اما از طرف آشنا ها چندان حمایت نمیشدم تا جایی که مسخره میکردن که تو اگر میتونستی قبول بشی تا الان قبول شده بودی اما تا نوروز 96 با انرژی ادامه میدادم تا اینکه اواخر فروردین خسته شدم طوری که اردی بهشت فقط حدودا سه تا چهار ساعت درس میخوندم ولی واقعا خسته بودم و گرچه به برنامه ازمون نمی رسیدم ولی شرکت میکردم، اخر اردی بهشت 96 انتخابات بود و از اونجایی که از خوندن همچنان خسته بودم به ستاد های انتخاباتی میرفتم و وقتم رو میگذروندم تا اینکه به خودم اومدم و گفتم داری با خودت و زندگیت چکار میکنی؟ همون تابستون 95 کلید یک مغازه که انبار بود رو از داماد همسایمون گرفته بودم و حوالی مهر 95 اونجا درس میخوندم تا اینکه هوا سرد شد و دیگه نرفتم؛ در اردی بهشت هم بدون انرژی روزی دو سه ساعت اونجا میخوندم تا اینکه اخر اردی بهشت که به خودم اومدم، رفتم اونجا و با انرژی شروع کردم، کنکور 16 تیر بود و حدود 45 روز وقت داشتم، تو این بازه صبح ها پدرم میرسوندم و ظهر برام ناهار میاورد و اخر شب میومد دنبالم، این بازه زمانی هم اذیت شدم از جهت ساعت مطالعه بالا و اینکه این مغازه عصر ها رو به خورشید بود و کولر نداشت و واقعا گرم بود؛ با این حال ادامه دادم و جمع بندی خیلی بهتری نسبت به سال های قبل داشتم و از طرفی تا اخرین ازمون رو شرکت کردم و از خودم هم کنکور ازمایشی میگرفتم و مبحث جدید خیلی کمتر از سال های قبل خوندم و بیشترین تمرکزم روی مرور مباحث بود و گرچه اردی بهشت این سال و یا پائیز سال قبل زیاد نخوندم ولی در مجموع علمی بود که حاصل پنج سال خوندن بود و اونچه که بیشتر از همه نیاز بود یک جمع بندی و مرور خوب بود و تا شب کنکور در اون مغازه خوندم؛ روز کنکور چند دقیقه قبل از شروع به خدا گفتم که خدایا اگر امسال قبول نشم هیچ اتفاق عیجبی نمیوفته و مثل سال های قبل میشه و از طرفی عده زیادی هم به قبولیم امیدی ندارن پس کمک کن که قبول بشم تا اتفاق عیجیب رقم بخوره و اینکه قطعا تو در عملکردم و نتیجه ام نقش داری پس لطفا کمکم کن، همون لحظه کنکور شروع شد و به طور عجیبی خوب پیش رفتم طوری که وقت کم نیاوردم و در مجموع فقط 27 غلط داشتم، سر جلسه انرژی زیادی گرفته شد تا اینکه سوال های اخر رو فقط تحمل میکردم و به خودم روحیه میدادم که یکم دیگه طاقت بیار، کنکور که تموم شد عصر سوال هارو چک کردم و بعد از اینکه جواب هایی که خودم داده بودم رو با جواب های سایت چک میکردم اکثر جواب هارو تیک زدم و حس خیلی خوبی بود واقعا خیلی خوب و زنگ زدم پدرم که امسال قبول میشم.
صبح روزی که جواب کنکور اومد رفتم تو پارک پشت خونه نشستم و تا چند ساعت می ترسیدم رتبه ام رو نگاه کنم تا اینکه مادرم زنگ زد که شاید رتبه بدی اوردی و نمیگی تا بالاخره نگاه کردم، اول درصد هارو نگاه کردم، بله همون درصد هایی بود که بعد از کنکور حساب کردم و بعد رتبه رو دیدم، رتبه 1027 منطقه دو، گویی جهت گیری تمام سلول های بدنم به سمت چشمم بودم و چشمم به صفحه موبایل؛ از شدت خوشحالی نمیدونستم چکار کنم زنگ زدم و به خواهرم گفتم و تو خونه کلی شادی و هورا به پا شد، چند دقیقه گذشت پیش خودم گفتم شاید رتبه رو بد خوندم! بعد دیدم که رتبه زیر گروه یک 996 شده و به شادی ام افزوده شد و واقعا حسی که داشتم عالی بود، سر درد، نگرانی و اضطراب پنج ساله از بین رفت.
الان که این متن رو مینویسم چهار سال از قبولیم میگذره و واقعا راضی هستم از اونچه که پیش اومد و میبینم اونچه اتفاق افتاد از قبول نشدن سال های قبل تا قبول شدن سال 96 همگی خواست خدا و تماما حکمت و خیر بود؛ بعد از اون عده زیادی هستن که پیام میدن و تبریک میگن و همچنین عده ای هستن این پشتکار رو الگو مسیرشون قرار دادن و به هدفشون رسیدن و وقتی بهم میگن واقعا از این بابت خوشحال میشم؛ اول از همه خداروشاکرم و بعد از پدرم، مادرم، خواهرم و مادر بزرگم تشکر می کنم که طی این سال ها حمایتم کردن، پدرم بعد از فوت مادرم عصمت در سال 75 بسیار سختی کشید و این قبولی شاید جبران کوچکی بود و مادرم نصرت که بعد از درگذشت مادرم عصمت بزرگم کرد و الطاف او قابل جبران نیست؛ امیدوارم از خوندن این متن لذت برده باشین، امیدوارم با افکار مثبت برای رسیدن به اهدافتون در زندگی تلاش کنین و اونچه که خیر هست براتون پیش بیاد. 
قومی به جد و جهد نهادند وصل دوست
قوم دگر حواله به تقدیر می کنند.

----------


## Mr.Dr

محل تحصیل دبیرستان:سیرجان
رشته قبولی :پزشکی کرمان ورودی ۹۶

رتبه های کنکور:منطقه ۲:
سال ۹۲: منطقه ۲۰۹۹۲
سال ۹۳:منطقه ۷۷۷۲
سال ۹۴:منطقه ۱۱۱۴۸
سال ۹۵:منطقه۷۳۴۲
سال ۹۶:منطقه ۱۰۲۷ و ۹۹۶ زیر گروه یک.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
درصدای کنکور:
تجربی ۹۲:
ادبیات ۵۰/عربی ۳۲/دینی۴۴/زبان۷/ریاضی ۱۶/زیست ۳۲/فیزیک صفر/شیمی۳۹/
تجربی ۹۳:
ادبیات ۶۷/عربی ۵۴/دینی۶۴/زبان ۱۰/ریاضی۱۶/زیست ۵۷/فیزیک ۲۴/شیمی ۳۸/
زبان ۹۳:
ادبیات ۶۷/عربی ۳۲/دینی ۸۴/زبان عمومی ۲۱/زبان تخصصی یک درصد/رتبه ۵۵۰۰منطقه ۲
تجربی ۹۴:
ادبیات ۵۴/عربی ۳۲/دینی ۶۴/زبان ۳۷/ریاضی ۱۶/زیست ۳۲/فیزیک ۲۵/شیمی ۳۲/
تجربی ۹۵:
ادبیات ۶۷/عربی۵۴/دینی۸۴/زبان صفر/ریاضی ۳۰/زیست ۶۱/فیزیک۲۵/شیمی۲۱/
تجربی ۹۶:
ادبیات ۸۲/عربی۷۲/دینی ۸۴/زبان ۲۱/ریاضی ۴۵/زیست ۸۴/فیزیک ۴۸/شیمی ۴۳/


قومی به جد و جهد گرفتند زلف یار
قوم دگر حواله به تقدیر میکنند
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
#علی_خواجونژاد

----------


## Mr.Dr

علی خواجونژاد

----------


## Mr.Dr

وقتی پشت کنکور بودم،عده ای از اشناهام همیشه مسخره ام میکردن؛بهم میگفتن هیچی نمیشی!(دقیقا با همین صراحت!)و فقط داری خودت رو اذیت میکنی!.
یکبار یک نفرشون اومد بهم گفت درس رو رها کن برو سر یک کاری!
یکبار یکی از آشنا هام بهم گفت دکتر شدن به شما نیومده،دکتر شدن هوش میخواد و استعداد که تو نداری!
باید پولدار باشی و خرج کنی تا قبول شی!اینجوری که فقط خوندن قبول نمیشی!
 یکبار یک نفرشون دیدم و بهم گفت چه کار میکنی؟گفتم دارم  واسه کنکور میخونم؛
گفت: نه! منظورم اینه که واسه اینده ات داری چکار میکنی!
یکبار رفتم پیش مشاور مدرسمون گفتم ببخشید ممکنه برنامه درسی که نوشتم واسه خودم رو نگاه کنید،نظری بدین؟
پرسید :شما تو طایفه خودتون؛دکتر دارین؟!
منم گفتم :نه ،چطور مگه؟(گفت:الان وقت ندارم برنامه تو رو بررسی کنم) ورفت.
و...
و من فقط در مقابل حرف ها و گفته هاشون سکوت میکردم،و نگاهشون میکردم.
درکنار این ها،عده ای از آشناهام بودند که موقعی که شکست میخوردم،فقط سکوت میکردند.
وقتی قبولی ام اومد؛جالب اینه که اون دسته از افرادی که همیشه مسخره ام میکردند و کنایه میزدند؛گفتند:
ما همیشه دعا میکردیم که موفق بشی و مطمعن بودیم که یک روز به خواسته ات میرسی.
و اون دسته از افرادی که همیشه سکوت میکردند و چیزی نمی گفتند؛بعد از اومدن قبولی ،گفتند:
علی!ما اصلا باورمون نمیشد که قبول بشی؛واصلا انتظار چنین نتیجه ای رو ازت نداشتیم.
مشکلی هست که خیلی از کنکوری ها و خصوصا پشت کنکوری ها دارند.
فقط میتونم بگم که در دو هفته ای از مرداد که فرصت انتخاب رشته هست؛به گفته ها گوش کنید و فکر کنید،چه گفته آن ها دلسوزانه باشد؛چه از روی تمسخر باشد و چه از روی مشورت.
ولی بعد از فرصت انتخاب رشته چه حرف  همسایه و زن عمو و...باشد و چه حرف رئیس سنجش باشد؛چه دلسوزانه باشد و چه از روی کنایه باشد؛هیچ چیزی را تغییر نمیدهد.
اگر دائم به کنایه ها و گفته های نامربوط دیگران فکر کنید،گرچه ابراز به بی تفاوتی نسبت به گفته های آن ها دارید ،
 ولی با فکر به گفته های آن ها؛طرز تفکر و اندیشه آن ها را دائما در ذهنتان زنده نگه میدارید. 

آنکس که داد دست ارادت به طبیب عشق
هیچش خبر از طعنه ی برنا و پیر نیست.

#علی_خواجونژاد


" پرندۀ امید " 

امید پرنده ای است 
که بر شاخۀ درخت روح فرود می آید
و نغمه های بی کلام می خواند
و هیچ گاه از خواندن باز نمی ایستد.
آوایش، در بادهای سخت، خوش به گوش می رسد
و چه طوفان سهمگینی است
آن که بتواند این پرندۀ کوچک را رمیده کند
پرنده ای که چه بسیار دل ها را گرم کرده است.
من در سردترین سرزمین ها آواز او را شنیده ام
و در غریب ترین دریاها
اما هیچ گاه حتی در منتهای گرسنگی
 از من درخواست خرده نانی نکرده است
امیلی دیکنسون

" Hope is the thing with feathers " 
Hope is the thing with feathers
That perches in the soul,
And sings the tune without the words,
And never stops at all,
And sweetest in the Gale is heard;
And sore must be the storm
That could abash the little bird
That kept so many warm.
I’ve heard it in the chillest land,
And on the strangest Sea;
Yet, never, in Extremity,
It asked a crumb of me.
Emily Dickenson

#علی_خواجونژاد

----------


## khansar

زنده باد  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## maryam2015

*اشکم در اومد ...از صمیم قلب بهتون تبریک می گم ..داستان زندگی منم تقریبا سختی هاش با شما برابری می کنه ...امیدوارم منم مثل شما موفق بشم ...تبرریک واقعا
براتون دعا می کنم*

----------


## m.e.a

_ایول به شرفت هم استانی عزیزم 
خیلی شرایطط سخت بود...ولی خدا رو شکر الان شیرینیشو داری میچشی_

----------


## samar_98

عاغااااااا من استررس گرفتم این چه وضضضشه عاخه همش که موفقیت خودتونو مدیون قلم چی بودین که منم قلم چی نمیرم متاسفانه :Yahoo (2):  ینی امیدی نیس ناموصن ؟ :Yahoo (101): 0
 در هر حال تبریک به این همه اراده  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## black diamond

تو همه مراحل زندگیت موفق باشی  :Yahoo (99):  نوش جونت :Yahoo (76):  یه انگیزه مضاعفی دادی بهمون ممنون که داستانتو باهامون به اشتراک گذاشتی 
یه در خواستی هم ازت دارم تو همین جا یا جایه دیگه منابعتو معرفی کن 
یه سوالم دارم دفترچه های کدوم سال های قلمچی رو تحلیل میکردی؟؟ فقط قلم چی رو یا گزینه 2 ....... اینا هم بودن؟؟؟

----------


## Pasteur

خیلی جالب بود
امیدوارم همه کسایی تلاش می کنن نتیجه بگیرن
اونایی که تلاش نمی کنن ، به راه راست هدایت شن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ehsan-en1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط samareh


عاغااااااا من استررس گرفتم این چه وضضضشه عاخه همش که موفقیت خودتونو مدیون قلم چی بودین که منم قلم چی نمیرم متاسفانه ینی امیدی نیس ناموصن ؟0
 در هر حال تبریک به این همه اراده 


به قلم چی ربطی نداره به تلاش و اراده خودت ربط داره....همانطور که خیلی از رتبه برتر ها به قلم چی رفتن رتبه های نجومی هم قلم چی بودن ،فقط نقطه تمایز اونا یه چیز بوده تلاششون.
ولی به نظر من با توجه به روند کنکور های اخیر ازمون دادن یه باید برای موفق شدن.حالا هرکدوم از موسسه های برگزار کننده ازمون رو رفتی مشکلی نیست و مشابه هم کار میکنن بایه سری تفاوت های جزیی.
هر ازمونی که میری سعی کن تمام سوالاشو بررسی کنی و نکاتشو تو یه دفتر یادداشت کنی(یه بانک نکته های بسیار عالی برای کنکورت تهیه کردی و در دوران جمع بندی می تونی ازش استفاده کنی).هرچند که یکم وقت گیره ولی خیلی کمکت میکنه.تازمانی که ندونی اشتباهاتت چی بوده و چرا یه سوال رو به اشتباه جواب دادی ازمون دادن فایده ای نداره.
وضعیت خودت رو در هر ازمون نسبت به قبلی انالیز کن .کدوم درس ها پیشرفت داشتی کدوم درس ها پسرفت داشتی.درهر درس کدوم قسمت ها نقطه ضعفت است کدوم قسمت ها نقطه قوت و...........
اینجوری می تونی به یه خودشناسی برسی و بفهمی باید برای ادامه راه چه کاری انجام بدی.*

----------


## Hossein.A

اول از همه اینکه امیدوارم این محاصبه رو کانون انجام نداده باشه که بدون شک از کانونه ، چون خیلی از کانون تعریف کرد . در حالی که همون برنامه رو گاج هم داره !!! سوالای زیست کانون واقعا استاندارده !؟

و اینکه من نفهمیدم ایشون مادرشون فوت کرده ، ولی سربازی رو چیکار کردن دقیقا !؟ سربازی معاف شدن خودش باعث میشه ۲ سال از زندگیت جلو بیفتی !

در آخر هم تبریک میگم به ایشون بخاطر تلاش سختی که داشتن و تسلیم نشدن. انشالله در همه مراحل زندگیشون موفق باشن...

----------


## ehsan-en1

*دمت گرم حاجی خیلی خوب بود.
یه انرژی خیلی خوب و یه حال خوب 
اگه تونستی تجربه ها تو و اینکه در هر درس چه روش مطالعه ای داشتی و به نظرت چه کارایی رو باید انجام میدادی و یا چه کارایی رو نباید انجام میدادی(خیلی جزیی و موشکافانه نسبت به متن اول)تا زودتر نتیجه بگیری روهم بگی ممنون میشم.*

----------


## khatoon

یه سوال من الان از برنامه کانون عقب افتادم میخام خودمو جدا کنم ولی این چیزایی که شما نوشتی رو خوندم یه جوری شدم

----------


## mohammad_h_m

سلام دمت گرم + امکانش همسش در ارتباط باشم با شما ( لطفا بیاید پیوی)

----------


## m.e.a

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad_h_m


سلام دمت گرم + امکانش همسش در ارتباط باشم با شما ( لطفا بیاید پیوی)


کانال تلگرامی داره علی جان برو اونجا میابیش 
@omoomi_bartar_

----------


## morteza20

> اول از همه اینکه امیدوارم این محاصبه رو کانون انجام نداده باشه که بدون شک از کانونه ، چون خیلی از کانون تعریف کرد . در حالی که همون برنامه رو گاج هم داره !!! سوالای زیست کانون واقعا استاندارده !؟
> 
> و اینکه من نفهمیدم ایشون مادرشون فوت کرده ، ولی سربازی رو چیکار کردن دقیقا !؟ سربازی معاف شدن خودش باعث میشه ۲ سال از زندگیت جلو بیفتی !
> 
> در آخر هم تبریک میگم به ایشون بخاطر تلاش سختی که داشتن و تسلیم نشدن. انشالله در همه مراحل زندگیشون موفق باشن...


به نظرم کسی که هنوز کانون ثبت نام نکرده بهتره بره گاج چون سوالای کانون کلا در راستای کنکور نیس (مخصوصا توو ریاضی و فیزیک) و رقابتی بین طراح ها به وجود اومده که هرکی سوال سخت طرح کنه خیلی آدم خاص و با سوادیه 
جامعه آماری و تراز هم معنایی نداره چون فروش سوالا واقن زیاد شده (کافیه توو تلگرام و اینستاگرام سرچ کنید فروش آزمون فلان تاریخ) در کل کسی که هدفش کنکوره و میخواد با خودش رقابت کنه و تحلیل آزمون استانداردش به پیشرفتش کمک کنه و حاشیه های قلمچی رو نداشته باشه بهتره گاج ثبت نام کنه چون همون برنامه کانون رو داره و پاسخنامه کاغذی هم داره که تک تک گزینه ها رو تشریح کرده

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (112): من نمیدونم ماها چرا فقط دنبال حاشیه هستیم
از این همه چیز خوب ک تو این متن هست تقریبا همه گیر دادن ب اینکه کانون نرفته شکست خورده یا کانون رفته موفق شده
مگه زمانی ک کانون نبود ما رتبه برتر نداشتیم؟((:
همه چیز تلاش شماست
من دوستی داشتم ک کنکور 95 رتبه زیر هزار کشوری شد
ایشون حتی اسم انتشارات مختلفم نشنیده بود
فقط از کتابخونه مدرسه 
هرچی کتاب تست قدیم و جدید بود میبرد و میزد
وضعیت مالیش مناسب نبود
خواهش میکنم جای این حرفا ب مفهوم و موضوع اصلی برگردین
ب اینکه نباید نا امید باشیم
موضوع اصلی همینه

----------


## rajabph

واقعاخوندین متنو؟ اونی که گفت من استرس گرفتم قلمچی نمیرم امیدی نیس،دوست عزیز امیدی هست به شرطی که نشینی این همه متنو بخونی.بجاش یه فصل زیستو بخونی تو همین زمان :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hopluk

یه سوال ، شما نباید سربازی می رفتین بعد از کنکور دوم ؟ الان مشکل نظام وظیفه ندارین ؟ ثبت نام کرد دانشگاه ؟
کد نظام وظیفتون رو موقع ثبت نام کنکور چی مزدین ؟ میشه یه توضیحی در این باره بدین ؟

----------


## _fatemeh_

داستان ایشون خیلی بهم انگیزه میده ^___^
مرسی استارتر

----------


## mina_77

عزیز دلم
ایشالله زندگی روزای قشنگشو بهت نشون میده از این به بعد

----------


## Janvaljan

> یه سوال ، شما نباید سربازی می رفتین بعد از کنکور دوم ؟ الان مشکل نظام وظیفه ندارین ؟ ثبت نام کرد دانشگاه ؟
> کد نظام وظیفتون رو موقع ثبت نام کنکور چی مزدین ؟ میشه یه توضیحی در این باره بدین ؟


قطعا ایشون اگر این پنج سال وارد دانشگاه نشده ، حتما به دلیلی سربازی معافیت گرفته.

----------


## hopluk

> نوشته اصلی توسط *Janvaljan*
> قطعا ایشون اگر این پنج سال وارد دانشگاه نشده ، حتما به دلیلی سربازی معافیت گرفته.


اینو خودمم اول در پستم نوشته بودم ولی این قسمت رو پاک کردم . می خوام از زبان خودشون بشنوم.

----------


## kurdish boy

تبریک واقعا متن لذت بخشی بود کلی سختی کشیدن بعد یه نتیجه عالی گرفتن خیلی کیف کردم

----------


## pezeshkitehran

موفق باشی

----------


## pedram7

دادا دمت گرم خیلی بهم انرژی دادی 
موفق باشی

----------


## Dr.Naser

تعداد شرکت کنندگان تو رشته تجربی منظقه2چند نفره؟
یکی پاسخ بده

----------


## Mahya14

> تعداد شرکت کنندگان تو رشته تجربی منظقه2چند نفره؟
> یکی پاسخ بده


امسال فکر کنم حدودا 220 هزار نفر بود

----------


## darmande

> *اشکم در اومد ...از صمیم قلب بهتون تبریک می گم ..داستان زندگی منم تقریبا سختی هاش با شما برابری می کنه ...امیدوارم منم مثل شما موفق بشم ...تبرریک واقعابراتون دعا می کنم*


پس اگه اینو بشنوی که زار میزنی رفیق من 93 کنکور تجربی دادم 300 منطقه 3 اوردم گفتن مدارکت مشکل داره باز سال 94 کنکور دادم 450 اوردم دندان بابل اوردم 1ماهم سر کلاساش رفتم گفتن لیسانس داری معافیت برات صادر نمیشه باید بری سربازی رفتم بدترین نقطه کشور بیرجند خدمت کردم به خدا قسم طرف کنارم بنگ میکشید من درس میخوندم کنکور 96 شرکت کردم 500 اوردم به راحتی دندان گرگانو حداقل میاوردم گفتن 2بار دولتی استفاده کردی دیگه نمیتونی خداییش کم اوردم انگار همه باهام دشمنن(توضیح اینکه من لیسانس دارم سال 94 هم از هر نهادی پرسیدم گفتن واسه خدمت مشکلی نداری)تورو خدا اگه کسی راهی چیزی به نظرش میرسه بگه

----------


## Moein ch

> پس اگه اینو بشنوی که زار میزنی رفیق من 93 کنکور تجربی دادم 300 منطقه 3 اوردم گفتن مدارکت مشکل داره باز سال 94 کنکور دادم 450 اوردم دندان بابل اوردم 1ماهم سر کلاساش رفتم گفتن لیسانس داری معافیت برات صادر نمیشه باید بری سربازی رفتم بدترین نقطه کشور بیرجند خدمت کردم به خدا قسم طرف کنارم بنگ میکشید من درس میخوندم کنکور 96 شرکت کردم 500 اوردم به راحتی دندان گرگانو حداقل میاوردم گفتن 2بار دولتی استفاده کردی دیگه نمیتونی خداییش کم اوردم انگار همه باهام دشمنن(توضیح اینکه من لیسانس دارم سال 94 هم از هر نهادی پرسیدم گفتن واسه خدمت مشکلی نداری)تورو خدا اگه کسی راهی چیزی به نظرش میرسه بگه


داداش اگه مشکلت هزینه ای که گفتن برای اینکه لیسانس داری باید بدی ،باید بدونی اونا حق ندارن پولی بگیرن این قانون برداشته شده و شما حق داری رایگان درس بخونی اگر زیر بار نمیرن باید بری شکایت کنی اینکه کجا و چجوری بری من نمیدونم ولی سایت هیوا نحوه شکایت رو نوشته

----------


## zamina

از این مصاحبه میفهمیم  قلمچی  :Yahoo (23): ضامن قبولی ماست کسی که ازمون های قلمچی را ندهد در کنکور موفق نمی شود  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> پس اگه اینو بشنوی که زار میزنی رفیق من 93 کنکور تجربی دادم 300 منطقه 3 اوردم گفتن مدارکت مشکل داره باز سال 94 کنکور دادم 450 اوردم دندان بابل اوردم 1ماهم سر کلاساش رفتم گفتن لیسانس داری معافیت برات صادر نمیشه باید بری سربازی رفتم بدترین نقطه کشور بیرجند خدمت کردم به خدا قسم طرف کنارم بنگ میکشید من درس میخوندم کنکور 96 شرکت کردم 500 اوردم به راحتی دندان گرگانو حداقل میاوردم گفتن 2بار دولتی استفاده کردی دیگه نمیتونی خداییش کم اوردم انگار همه باهام دشمنن(توضیح اینکه من لیسانس دارم سال 94 هم از هر نهادی پرسیدم گفتن واسه خدمت مشکلی نداری)تورو خدا اگه کسی راهی چیزی به نظرش میرسه بگه


دمت گرم
فقط چرا رتبه هاتون صعودیهه؟؟؟

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> از این مصاحبه میفهمیم  قلمچی ضامن قبولی ماست کسی که ازمون های قلمچی را ندهد در کنکور موفق نمی شود


کسی که قلمچی بده احتمال قبولیش خیلی بیشتر هست
مفاهیم زمان نقصانی و استراتژی بازگشت و بازیابی و ارزیابی سه مرحله ای و ..... تو قلم چی معرفی شدن و کاملا ذهنمو شفاف کرده واسه مسیر کنکور و دقیقا میدونم که باید چه کار کنم
هرچند که خود کاظم قلم چی ********* ای بیش نیست با این پولای حرومی که جمع میکنه ولی سیستم و سبک کانون واقعا عالیه به شرطی که بفهمی و بدونی داری چه کار میکنی
خب طرف میاد کانون ثبت نام میکنه بعد نه تحلیل ازمون میکنه نه ارزیابی سه مرحله ای میدونه چیه نه استراتژی بازگشت داره و نتیجه نمیگیره میندازه گردن کانون
منکه راضیم از سیستم کانون
غیر از پول زوری که ازم گرفتن که به هیچ وجه راضی نبودم و نیستم ونخواهم بود

----------


## gonahkar

*رفیق منم کنکور چهارسال کنکور داده و امسال ینی 1397  کنکوره پنجمشه*
*سال اول : 30 هزار منطقه 3*
*سال دوم : 20 هزار منطقه 3
سال سوم : 7 هزار منطقه 3
سال چهارم :4 هزار منطقه 3
و امسال میخاد زیره 3 هزار بیاره* تا بتونه پزشکی بیاره.
یه نکته : دومین کنکوری ک داد بعدش رفت پیام نور حسابداری  . امسال هم پزشکی میاره هم لیسانس حسابداری رو میگیره  :Yahoo (23): 
البته امیدوارم قبول شه

----------


## gonahkar

> پس اگه اینو بشنوی که زار میزنی رفیق من 93 کنکور تجربی دادم 300 منطقه 3 اوردم گفتن مدارکت مشکل داره باز سال 94 کنکور دادم 450 اوردم دندان بابل اوردم 1ماهم سر کلاساش رفتم گفتن لیسانس داری معافیت برات صادر نمیشه باید بری سربازی رفتم بدترین نقطه کشور بیرجند خدمت کردم به خدا قسم طرف کنارم بنگ میکشید من درس میخوندم کنکور 96 شرکت کردم 500 اوردم به راحتی دندان گرگانو حداقل میاوردم گفتن 2بار دولتی استفاده کردی دیگه نمیتونی خداییش کم اوردم انگار همه باهام دشمنن(توضیح اینکه من لیسانس دارم سال 94 هم از هر نهادی پرسیدم گفتن واسه خدمت مشکلی نداری)تورو خدا اگه کسی راهی چیزی به نظرش میرسه بگه



بیخیال  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 

من جات بودم این سازمان سنجش ... رو اتیش میزدم . 
این دیگه خیلی حق خوریه

----------


## shima1996

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط darmande


پس اگه اینو بشنوی که زار میزنی رفیق من 93 کنکور تجربی دادم 300 منطقه 3 اوردم گفتن مدارکت مشکل داره باز سال 94 کنکور دادم 450 اوردم دندان بابل اوردم 1ماهم سر کلاساش رفتم گفتن لیسانس داری معافیت برات صادر نمیشه باید بری سربازی رفتم بدترین نقطه کشور بیرجند خدمت کردم به خدا قسم طرف کنارم بنگ میکشید من درس میخوندم کنکور 96 شرکت کردم 500 اوردم به راحتی دندان گرگانو حداقل میاوردم گفتن 2بار دولتی استفاده کردی دیگه نمیتونی خداییش کم اوردم انگار همه باهام دشمنن(توضیح اینکه من لیسانس دارم سال 94 هم از هر نهادی پرسیدم گفتن واسه خدمت مشکلی نداری)تورو خدا اگه کسی راهی چیزی به نظرش میرسه بگه


وای ناراحت شدم مگه میشه همچین چیزییییی!!! چه رتبه های عالی هم  اوردین*

----------


## Pasteur

> *رفیق منم کنکور چهارسال کنکور داده و امسال ینی 1397  کنکوره پنجمشه*
> *سال اول : 30 هزار منطقه 3*
> *سال دوم : 20 هزار منطقه 3
> سال سوم : 7 هزار منطقه 3
> سال چهارم :4 هزار منطقه 3
> و امسال میخاد زیره 3 هزار بیاره* تا بتونه پزشکی بیاره.
> یه نکته : دومین کنکوری ک داد بعدش رفت پیام نور حسابداری  . امسال هم پزشکی میاره هم لیسانس حسابداری رو میگیره 
> البته امیدوارم قبول شه


مگه میشه ، اگه دختر نیس یا معافیت نداره ؟؟
باید یا بره سربازی ، یا ارشد شرکت کنه ، به نظرم.

----------


## hopluk

> نوشته اصلی توسط *hopluk*
> یه سوال ، شما نباید سربازی می رفتین بعد از کنکور دوم ؟ الان مشکل نظام وظیفه ندارین ؟ ثبت نام کرد دانشگاه ؟
> کد نظام وظیفتون رو موقع ثبت نام کنکور چی مزدین ؟ میشه یه توضیحی در این باره بدین ؟


@Mr.Dr
آقای علی خواجونژاد ، می شه درباره ی سربازی تون هم توضیح بدین لطفا ؟

----------


## darmande

> دمت گرم
> فقط چرا رتبه هاتون صعودیهه؟؟؟


هر سال شرایطم سختتر میشد نوشتم که تو سربازی درس میخوندم یارو کنارم بنگ میکشید

----------


## mehrab98

تب پزشکی چ کارا که نمیکنه و چه عمرا که تلف نمیکنه.

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> تب پزشکی چ کارا که نمیکنه و چه عمرا که تلف نمیکنه.


البته شما 60 سال بعدشو نمیبینی که تلف میشه
این چند سال هم میگذره بالاخره
حالا مثلا اونایی رفتن یه رشته پایین تر الان دارن از همه وقتشون درست استفاده میکنن که تلف نشه؟؟
12 سال تو مدرسه عمرمون به یادگیری چیزای بیخود و مفت به هدر رفت
حالا چند سال هم بذارین که به یادگیری چیزایی بگذره که ایندمونو ممکنه تغییر بده
نمیدونم چه گیریه همه میدن به این چند سال پشت کنکور
12 سال مفت مفت تو مدرسه نابود شد رو نمیبینن که چه سرمایه ای هدر رفت
60 سال زندگی بعدشو نمیبینن که چطور قرار باشه
فقط همین چند سال پشت کنکور که اتلاف وقت حساب میشه
حالا مثلا اونایی که نموندن الان دیگه دارن از همه عمرشون استفاده مفید میکنن؟؟؟
البته من متوجه مضمون کلی حرفت شدم و باهاش موافقم

----------


## ehsan.iz

> البته شما 60 سال بعدشو نمیبینی که تلف میشه
> این چند سال هم میگذره بالاخره
> حالا مثلا اونایی رفتن یه رشته پایین تر الان دارن از همه وقتشون درست استفاده میکنن که تلف نشه؟؟
> 12 سال تو مدرسه عمرمون به یادگیری چیزای بیخود و مفت به هدر رفت
> حالا چند سال هم بذارین که به یادگیری چیزایی بگذره که ایندمونو ممکنه تغییر بده
> نمیدونم چه گیریه همه میدن به این چند سال پشت کنکور
> 12 سال مفت مفت تو مدرسه نابود شد رو نمیبینن که چه سرمایه ای هدر رفت
> 60 سال زندگی بعدشو نمیبینن که چطور قرار باشه
> فقط همین چند سال پشت کنکور که اتلاف وقت حساب میشه
> ...


من هم متوجه مضمون کلی حرف شما شدم ..ولی چند سالی که پشت کنکور میمونی با هر چند سالی که تا حالا تجربه کردیم...متفاوته و سال های معمولیی نیستن ،خیلی سخت میگذره ..برای من هر ماهش یه سال بود، حتی فک کردن به اون موقع ها حس بدی بهم میده
در ضمن عمر و زمان خیلی چیز مهمیه و با هیچ چیزی جبران نمیشه...یکککک سال کمه؟! که به راحتی ازش بگذریم؟ اگه ماها قدر زمان و عمرمونو بدونیم حاضر نمیشیم حتی فقط یه روز رو از دست بدیم . 
البته طرز فکر هر کسی به خودش ربط داره

----------


## saj8jad

تلاش ایشون در خور تقدیره
موفق باشند
 :Yahoo (45):

----------


## mehrab98

> البته شما 60 سال بعدشو نمیبینی که تلف میشه
> این چند سال هم میگذره بالاخره
> حالا مثلا اونایی رفتن یه رشته پایین تر الان دارن از همه وقتشون درست استفاده میکنن که تلف نشه؟؟
> 12 سال تو مدرسه عمرمون به یادگیری چیزای بیخود و مفت به هدر رفت
> حالا چند سال هم بذارین که به یادگیری چیزایی بگذره که ایندمونو ممکنه تغییر بده
> نمیدونم چه گیریه همه میدن به این چند سال پشت کنکور
> 12 سال مفت مفت تو مدرسه نابود شد رو نمیبینن که چه سرمایه ای هدر رفت
> 60 سال زندگی بعدشو نمیبینن که چطور قرار باشه
> فقط همین چند سال پشت کنکور که اتلاف وقت حساب میشه
> ...


هرکسی وارد رشته پزشکی بشه 60 سال ایندشو موفق زندگی ممکنه؟؟! ای تضمین از کجا اومده؟
چرا رشته پایین تر ینی استفاده نامطلوب از وقت؟؟ !!

----------


## zhe

عجب!!
ای کاش سرگذشتش رو بصورت یه کتاب در بیاره در آینده.

----------


## Pasteur

به نظرم من اصل در زندگی تلاش هست و اینکه آدم از لااقل 80 درصد ظرفیتش استفاده کنه ،
آدم که اینطوریه از نظر من آدم موفقی هس ، حالا شاید تو کنکور به هدفش نرسه ، مثلا پزشکی قبول نشه ، ولی بالاخره یه جایی این تلاشش خودشو نشون میده
آدمی رو دیدم که رتبه اش به دلایلی که یادم نیست خوب نشد ، شد حدود 30 هزار کشور و رفت رشته ای که از نظر اکثر ما خوب نیست ، زیست سلولی یه دانشگاه دولتی ...
ولی اون الان تو فرنگ (!) زندگی میکنه و برای خودش استاد و دانشمندی شده و ...
برعکس از لحاظ مالی هم خانوادش وضع مطلوبی نداشتن ، اون آدم علاقه مند و تلاشگری بود و خود بخوان حدیث مفصل از این مجمل ..‌. 


+
حالا یک وقت هم هست آدم کوتاهی میکنه و از ظرفیتش استفاده نمی کنه و جا داره خیلی بهتر بشه ، 
این ایرادی نداره که پشت کنکور بمون ، اگه روندش رو به پیشرفت هست که اصلا باید بمونه ، چون بعدا پشیمون میشه ( مثل amirhossein1377 )
ولی اگه تلاش نمی کنه و طبیعتا هم پیشرفتی نمی کنه خب دیگه نباید برای بار چندم خودشو مسخره کنه ، باید بره دانشگاه .
در هر حال موفقیت در زندگی استفاده از حداکثر ظرفیت و تلاش کردن هست ، فارغ از نتیجه ظاهری  :Yahoo (1): 
+++
فرض کنید ملاک موفقیت در حیوانات رو پرواز کردن در نظر بگیریم ،
مسخره نیست که کلاغ و عقاب موجودات موفقی هستن ، ولی شیر و نهنگ و یوز ناموفق ؟؟
قرار نیست همه تو کنکور خوب ظاهر بشن ( اینو برای اونایی میگم که تلاش می کنن ولی در زمینه کنکور استعدادشون کمتره ) 
ببخشید ، طولانی شد ، خواستم همه ی حالات ها رو بگم.

----------


## nixon59

لطفا منابعی که برا کنکور استفاده کردی معرفی کن

----------


## .Tireless

هیچ چیز نمیتونه در برابر قدرت اراده انسان دووم بیاره،
امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشی دوست عزیز،

----------


## farzad_76



----------


## pezeshkitehran

جالبه که این علی اقا یه تایپیک زد و رفت ینی جواب هیشکی رو ندادن .....عجیبه!!!!!
اقا آراز کارنامشونو چک کردی توی سایj سازمان سنجش؟  @Araz

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> جالبه که این علی اقا یه تایپیک زد و رفت ینی جواب هیشکی رو ندادن .....عجیبه!!!!!
> اقا آراز کارنامشونو چک کردی توی سایj سازمان سنجش؟  @Araz


کارنامش تو کانال هست برو ببین
https://t.me/ghasemi_zist

----------


## Dayi javad

*کنکور اولش ینی با من بود !


منتهی ایشون ۹۶ قبول شد ولی من نه

حالا من اگ دو سال دیگ ینی ۹۸ قبول شم 
خنده دار و مسخره نیس تو اون سن قبول شم؟

شمایی ک این پیامو میخونی من قبول جایی منو ببینی چی میگی ؟ با تمسخر حرف میزنی ؟

برخوردت با من چطور ؟

میخوام بدونم تو جامعه ما چ برخوردی با چنین فردی میشه ؟*

----------


## .Tireless

> *کنکور اولش ینی با من بود !
> 
> 
> منتهی ایشون ۹۶ قبول شد ولی من نه
> 
> حالا من اگ دو سال دیگ ینی ۹۸ قبول شم 
> خنده دار و مسخره نیس تو اون سن قبول شم؟
> 
> شمایی ک این پیامو میخونی من قبول جایی منو ببینی چی میگی ؟ با تمسخر حرف میزنی ؟
> ...


حق با توئه شاید خیلیا طرز فکرشون اینجوری باشه،
اما نه همه،،،از اون جایی که قضاوت فقط و فقط مختص اون بالاییه حداقل میدونم تا جای ادمی زندگی نکردم و درداشو نچشیدم حق قضاوت یا تمسخرش رو ندارم،
تو هم کاری به فکر بقیه نداشته باش،برا خودت زندگی کن،،،

----------


## Dayi javad

**

----------


## Dayi javad

*۸ سال ! 

۸ سال عقب بیفتی خعلی ضایس 
حالا دوسالش میره ب سربازی

۶ سال
۶ سال از کسی ک هم سن خودم من عقبم ینی طرف رفته دنبال کارای مطب و دندانپزشکیش من تازه باید برم دانشگاه !*

----------


## _.Reza._

> *۸ سال ! 
> 
> ۸ سال عقب بیفتی خعلی ضایس 
> حالا دوسالش میره ب سربازی
> 
> ۶ سال
> ۶ سال از کسی ک هم سن خودم من عقبم ینی طرف رفته دنبال کارای مطب و دندانپزشکیش من تازه باید برم دانشگاه !*


جواب این سوالو باید بعد قبولی بدی نه الان
ولی در کل نه خبری نیست من اقواممون تقریبا با 13 سال تفاوت رفته پزشکی

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

اقای خواجو نژاد در انجمن هستن؟؟؟

----------


## Mahya14

> *۸ سال ! 
> 
> ۸ سال عقب بیفتی خعلی ضایس 
> حالا دوسالش میره ب سربازی
> 
> ۶ سال
> ۶ سال از کسی ک هم سن خودم من عقبم ینی طرف رفته دنبال کارای مطب و دندانپزشکیش من تازه باید برم دانشگاه !*


ببینین واقعا مهم نیست چندسالتونه. مخصوصا که شما هنوز جوونین. الان تو کلاسمون دو سه نفر هستن بهشون میخوره 5, 6 سال بزرگتر از بقیه ان اما والا ما کاری نداریم بهشون
الان خیلیا هستن دانشجو انصرافی ان. اوناهم وقتی میان چند سال از بقیه بزرگترن. 
تو دانشگاه که برای سن کسی رو بازخواست نمی کنن
مهم فقط هدفتون باشه اینا همش حاشیه ست
تازه اگه به این بهانه دانشگاه نرین, میخواین چی کار کنین؟ ارزششو داره واقعا؟

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _.Reza._


جواب این سوالو باید بعد قبولی بدی نه الان
ولی در کل نه خبری نیست من اقواممون تقریبا با 13 سال تفاوت رفته پزشکی


ب طور مثال بود
دارم دو دو تا چارتا میکنم 

گرچه نظر کسی برام مهم نیس ( نظرای غیر منطقی )
ولی من کلا قید کنکورو زده بودم
قرار بر ی رشته تو دانشگاه ازاد بود
کارم تقریبا دارم ! 

ولی من نمیتونم از علاقم بگذرم*

----------


## lily7

خیلی خیلی خوشحال شدم وقتی دیدم نتیجه گرفتی 
این همت و تلاش لیاقت بهترین ها رو داره ... مطمئنم یه روز کسی فراتر از یه پزشک میشی .
یه انسان بزرگ و سخت کوش لیاقت بهترین ها رو داره

----------


## sam25sam

تبریک شرایط واقعاسختی داشتین

----------


## black diamond

> *کنکور اولش ینی با من بود !
> 
> 
> منتهی ایشون ۹۶ قبول شد ولی من نه
> 
> حالا من اگ دو سال دیگ ینی ۹۸ قبول شم 
> خنده دار و مسخره نیس تو اون سن قبول شم؟
> 
> شمایی ک این پیامو میخونی من قبول جایی منو ببینی چی میگی ؟ با تمسخر حرف میزنی ؟
> ...


یکی تو ۲۳ سالگی ازدواج میکنه و اولین بچه شو ۱۰ سال بعد به دنیا میاره،اون یکی ۲۹ سالگی ازدواج میکنه و اولین بچه شو سال بعدش به دنیا میاره
یکی ۲۵ سالگی فارغ التحصیل میشه ولی ۵ سال بعدش کار پیدا میکنه، اون یکی ۲۹ سالگی مدرکشو میگیره و بلافاصله کار مورد علاقه شو پیدا میکنه
یکی ۳۰ سالگی رئیس شرکت میشه و در ۴۰ سالگی فوت میکنه، اون یکی ۴۵ سالگی رئیس شرکت میشه و تا ۹۰ سالگی عمر میکنه
تو نه از بقیه جلوتری نه عقب تر. تو توی زمان خودت زندگی میکنی پس آرام باش،از زندگی لذت ببر و خودت را با دیگری مقایسه نکن.
هر کسی سرنوشت خودش را دارد

----------


## maryam2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط darmande


پس اگه اینو بشنوی که زار میزنی رفیق من 93 کنکور تجربی دادم 300 منطقه 3 اوردم گفتن مدارکت مشکل داره باز سال 94 کنکور دادم 450 اوردم دندان بابل اوردم 1ماهم سر کلاساش رفتم گفتن لیسانس داری معافیت برات صادر نمیشه باید بری سربازی رفتم بدترین نقطه کشور بیرجند خدمت کردم به خدا قسم طرف کنارم بنگ میکشید من درس میخوندم کنکور 96 شرکت کردم 500 اوردم به راحتی دندان گرگانو حداقل میاوردم گفتن 2بار دولتی استفاده کردی دیگه نمیتونی خداییش کم اوردم انگار همه باهام دشمنن(توضیح اینکه من لیسانس دارم سال 94 هم از هر نهادی پرسیدم گفتن واسه خدمت مشکلی نداری)تورو خدا اگه کسی راهی چیزی به نظرش میرسه بگه


یا خدا..............
خدا بهت رحم کنه ....من اگه جات بودم همون سال اول که گفتن مدارکت مشکل داره میرفتم شبکه خبر ....خیلی راحت با این وضعت شبکه خبر یه گزارش توپ تهیه می کنه ....اینم نظریه واسه خودش ...*

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> پس اگه اینو بشنوی که زار میزنی رفیق من 93 کنکور تجربی دادم 300 منطقه 3 اوردم گفتن مدارکت مشکل داره باز سال 94 کنکور دادم 450 اوردم دندان بابل اوردم 1ماهم سر کلاساش رفتم گفتن لیسانس داری معافیت برات صادر نمیشه باید بری سربازی رفتم بدترین نقطه کشور بیرجند خدمت کردم به خدا قسم طرف کنارم بنگ میکشید من درس میخوندم کنکور 96 شرکت کردم 500 اوردم به راحتی دندان گرگانو حداقل میاوردم گفتن 2بار دولتی استفاده کردی دیگه نمیتونی خداییش کم اوردم انگار همه باهام دشمنن(توضیح اینکه من لیسانس دارم سال 94 هم از هر نهادی پرسیدم گفتن واسه خدمت مشکلی نداری)تورو خدا اگه کسی راهی چیزی به نظرش میرسه بگه


بیرجند کجاش بدترین نقطه کشوره؟ :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (31): 
یکم هست :Yahoo (4):  ولی بدترین اغراقه دیگه :Yahoo (94): 

ر.ا: ماشالا به اراده...

----------


## Lara27

یکی از بچه های دانشکدمون که ترم یک هست امروز اومد با من مشورت کنه
گفت اوضاع خونوادگی جالبی ندارن و همیشه بی پوله ولی خب درسش خوبه اما دو دل بود که بخونه و به جای پرستاری بره دارو یا پزشکی 
موندم چی بهش بگم
شما بودید چی میگفتید؟
با پرستاری تا 3سال دیگه سر کاره اما پزشکی و دارو چی؟
میشه دقیق بگید بهش چی بگم؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> یکی از بچه های دانشکدمون که ترم یک هست امروز اومد با من مشورت کنه
> گفت اوضاع خونوادگی جالبی ندارن و همیشه بی پوله ولی خب درسش خوبه اما دو دل بود که بخونه و به جای پرستاری بره دارو یا پزشکی 
> موندم چی بهش بگم
> شما بودید چی میگفتید؟
> با پرستاری تا 3سال دیگه سر کاره اما پزشکی و دارو چی؟
> میشه دقیق بگید بهش چی بگم؟


پزشکی

----------


## mehdimhm

> *
> 
> ب طور مثال بود
> دارم دو دو تا چارتا میکنم 
> 
> گرچه نظر کسی برام مهم نیس ( نظرای غیر منطقی )
> ولی من کلا قید کنکورو زده بودم
> قرار بر ی رشته تو دانشگاه ازاد بود
> کارم تقریبا دارم ! 
> ...


من خیلی احترام زیادی برات قائلم و همیشه پستات دنبال میکنم
ما ایرانیها نتیجه گراییم!
الان نبین به ده سال دیگه فک کن که بچت میخواد بگه بابام چیکارست!
ده سال دیگه تو هم دندونپزشکی اونم دندونپزشکه که 92 قبول شد شاید استعدادت بیشتر باشه و بهتر از اون هم عمل کنی!
بچسب به هدفت
من بعنوان یه فرد تو جامعه به کسی که عین یه بزدل از هدفش کنار نکشه و شده ده سال پاش وایسه افتخار میکنم!
این چند سال عقب افتادگی هم قطعا شما رو مردتر و پخته تر از من 18ساله کرد که تازه باید تجربه کسب کنم
بچسب به هدفت و کنکور رو پاره کن :Yahoo (16):

----------


## mehdimhm

> یکی از بچه های دانشکدمون که ترم یک هست امروز اومد با من مشورت کنه
> گفت اوضاع خونوادگی جالبی ندارن و همیشه بی پوله ولی خب درسش خوبه اما دو دل بود که بخونه و به جای پرستاری بره دارو یا پزشکی 
> موندم چی بهش بگم
> شما بودید چی میگفتید؟
> با پرستاری تا 3سال دیگه سر کاره اما پزشکی و دارو چی؟
> میشه دقیق بگید بهش چی بگم؟


ببین پرستاری کارش برای پسرا آمادست یعنی امروز فارغ التحصیل شدن فرداش استخدامن!
من اینو امسال به چشم خودم دیدم که ورودی 92 هفته ی قبل تو بیمارستان تو شهر مشغول بود با ماهی 2.5 حقوق فعلا.
به نظرم بعدش بخونه برا پزشکی که تازه دو سالشم تطبیق میدن و 4.5 ساله عمومیش میگیره یعنی تو 28سالگی!

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> یکی از بچه های دانشکدمون که ترم یک هست امروز اومد با من مشورت کنه
> گفت اوضاع خونوادگی جالبی ندارن و همیشه بی پوله ولی خب درسش خوبه اما دو دل بود که بخونه و به جای پرستاری بره دارو یا پزشکی 
> موندم چی بهش بگم
> شما بودید چی میگفتید؟
> با پرستاری تا 3سال دیگه سر کاره اما پزشکی و دارو چی؟
> میشه دقیق بگید بهش چی بگم؟


شما چه رشته ای میخونین؟

----------


## Lara27

> شما چه رشته ای میخونین؟


پرستاری

----------


## milad475

> پرستاری


دوست
عزیز حقوق پرستاری که مثلن همین امسال استخدام شه ماهی چقدره یعنی امسال سال اول استخدامش باشه...

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

درسته که باراول مصاحبه رومیخونی فک میکنی مصاحبه مال قلمچیه اما من باخوداقای خواجونژادحرف زدم ایشون خیلی انسان باشخصیتی هستن وحتی خیلی به بچه های کنکوری کمک میکنن وعامل موفقیتشون روصرفا کانون نمیدونستن .درواقع همه ما هم میدونیم که کانون فقططططط برنامه خوبی داره نه سوالات خوبی !!!پس تلاششون واقعا تحسین برانگیزه ایشون فقط مزدتلاش هاشو گرفته وکانون صرفا باعث موفقیتش نشده 
ان شاءالله موفق باشن

----------


## Lara27

> دوست
> عزیز حقوق پرستاری که مثلن همین امسال استخدام شه ماهی چقدره یعنی امسال سال اول استخدامش باشه...


برا طرح شنیدم بدون اضافه کار 2میلیون و 40 هزار تومنه که میتونی اضافه کار هم بری
حقوق استخدامی رو نمیدونم یا همینه یا یه کم فرق داره
چطور مگه؟

----------


## Neutrophil

> برا طرح شنیدم بدون اضافه کار 2میلیون و 40 هزار تومنه که میتونی اضافه کار هم بری
> حقوق استخدامی رو نمیدونم یا همینه یا یه کم فرق داره
> چطور مگه؟


حقوق کاراموزی در عرصه( ترم 7 و 8) چقدره؟ اطلاعی دارین؟!

----------


## mina_77

> من خیلی احترام زیادی برات قائلم و همیشه پستات دنبال میکنم
> ما ایرانیها نتیجه گراییم!
> الان نبین به ده سال دیگه فک کن که بچت میخواد بگه بابام چیکارست!
> ده سال دیگه تو هم دندونپزشکی اونم دندونپزشکه که 92 قبول شد شاید استعدادت بیشتر باشه و بهتر از اون هم عمل کنی!
> بچسب به هدفت
> من بعنوان یه فرد تو جامعه به کسی که عین یه بزدل از هدفش کنار نکشه و شده ده سال پاش وایسه افتخار میکنم!
> این چند سال عقب افتادگی هم قطعا شما رو مردتر و پخته تر از من 18ساله کرد که تازه باید تجربه کسب کنم
> بچسب به هدفت و کنکور رو پاره کن


Big like baby :38:  :4:

----------


## Lara27

> حقوق کاراموزی در عرصه( ترم 7 و 8) چقدره؟ اطلاعی دارین؟!


نه شما مگه خودتون پرستاری نمیخونید؟

----------


## Neutrophil

> نه شما مگه خودتون پرستاری نمیخونید؟


ورودی بهمنم

----------


## Lara27

> ورودی بهمنم


فک نکنم توو کاراموزی در عرصه حقوق بدن
باید کار دانشجویی بردارید که طبق اون بدن بهتون
حالا بازم میپرسم

----------


## Neutrophil

> فک نکنم توو کاراموزی در عرصه حقوق بدن
> باید کار دانشجویی بردارید که طبق اون بدن بهتون
> حالا بازم میپرسم


منم فک میکردم نداره... اینو تو کانال دانشگاه دیدم فهمیدم داره. حالا چقدرشو نمیدونم...

----------


## ali.sn

واقعا نمونه كاملى از اراده هستيد

----------


## milad475

> برا طرح شنیدم بدون اضافه کار 2میلیون و 40 هزار تومنه که میتونی اضافه کار هم بری
> حقوق استخدامی رو نمیدونم یا همینه یا یه کم فرق داره
> چطور مگه؟


1-برای استخدام چقدره بدون اضافه کار    و  2- با اضافه کار چقدره تا چند تومن میشه اضافه کار دراورد

----------


## Fawzi

بهترین مصاحبه 
پر از انگیزه 
پر از سختی 
پر از پافشاری 
پر از اراده 

و پایانش با:فان مع العسر یسرا ♡♡♡

و چه دریچه ای از این آیه خدا رو، به رومون باز کردی آقای دکتر خواجو نژاد 

شیرینی پایان تمام سختی هات مبارک .
انشالله بهترین و پر ذوق ترین روزای عمرتو با دلخواهترین هدفت بگذرونی .

----------


## farzad_76

*این شعر عااااااااااالی بود:

*" ...و زیر لب زمزمه میکردم؛*بوی خوش وصل آمد/شادیت مبارک باد؛ای* *عاشق* *شیدایی*"

----------


## lily7

> *رفیق منم کنکور چهارسال کنکور داده و امسال ینی 1397  کنکوره پنجمشه*
> *سال اول : 30 هزار منطقه 3*
> *سال دوم : 20 هزار منطقه 3
> سال سوم : 7 هزار منطقه 3
> سال چهارم :4 هزار منطقه 3
> و امسال میخاد زیره 3 هزار بیاره* تا بتونه پزشکی بیاره.
> یه نکته : دومین کنکوری ک داد بعدش رفت پیام نور حسابداری  . امسال هم پزشکی میاره هم لیسانس حسابداری رو میگیره 
> البته امیدوارم قبول شه


به نظرم از مشمولین دانشگاه بپرسه ولی لیسانس بگیره باید بره خدمت !
مگه فوق قبول شه .
البته از جایی شنیدم به تازگی میگن بعد لیسانس باید رفت خدمت ... بعدش میشه ادامه داد .
به دوستت بگو بپرسه

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

صفحه ی ۱۲ مجله آزمونو باز کنین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## r.gr8

سلام تبریک میگم به خاطر این اراده وتلاش .منم امسال سال سومیه که کنکور اسم نو شتم البته پارسال نوشتم اما نتونستم شرکت کنم.من یکماه قبل از اولین کنکورم عزیزجونم که مثل مامانم بود فوت کرد که از ناراحتی مریض شدم و درس نخوندم دیگه.بعدش 5 ماه بعد اقا جونم فوت کرد .بعد از 4 ماه خودم طوری مریض شدم که از درد ارزوی مرگ میکردم و خدا خیلی رحم کرد چون دکتر گفته بود اگه جوون نبود نمی کشید.انقدر سر این مریضی ضعیف شدم که تا 2 ماه حال راه رفتنم نداشتم.اردیبهشت سال بعدش هم مادرجونم یعنی یه مادر بزرگ دیگم فوت کرد.......البته من بیشتر از همه مشکلم رو کم کاری خودم میدونم....این رو نوشتم که به بچه ها بگم شرایط هیچ وقت اسون نمیشه اونا باید قوی بشن..........امیدوارم خدا به شماها و من کمک کنه جلوی پدرمادرمون شرمنده نشیم
.

----------


## pooya2000

ایشون فعل خواستن رو جویده قورت داده! یا میشه گفت بلعیده!

----------


## rezaazimi

کل زندگی از این اسطوره های تلاش پرشده 
یه بار دیگه معلوم شد تیزکوشی تو کنکور مهمترین چیزه ( البت به نظر من تیزهوش هم بودن )
مهم درس گرفتن از اینه که مطمئنم بچه های اینجا همه درساشونو گرفتن .... ایشالا به موفقیت های اینده !

----------


## hadi r

> وقتی پشت کنکور بودم،عده ای از اشناهام همیشه مسخره ام میکردن؛بهم میگفتن هیچی نمیشی!(دقیقا با همین صراحت!)و فقط داری خودت رو اذیت میکنی!.
> یکبار یک نفرشون اومد بهم گفت درس رو رها کن برو سر یک کاری!
> یکبار یکی از آشنا هام بهم گفت دکتر شدن به شما نیومده،دکتر شدن هوش میخواد و استعداد که تو نداری!
> باید پولدار باشی و خرج کنی تا قبول شی!اینجوری که فقط خوندن قبول نمیشی!
>  یکبار یک نفرشون دیدم و بهم گفت چه کار میکنی؟گفتم دارم  واسه کنکور میخونم؛
> گفت: نه! منظورم اینه که واسه اینده ات داری چکار میکنی!
> یکبار رفتم پیش مشاور مدرسمون گفتم ببخشید ممکنه برنامه درسی که نوشتم واسه خودم رو نگاه کنید،نظری بدین؟
> پرسید :شما تو طایفه خودتون؛دکتر دارین؟!
> منم گفتم :نه ،چطور مگه؟(گفت:الان وقت ندارم برنامه تو رو بررسی کنم) ورفت.
> ...


 سلام علی جان تبریک میگم داداش
منم دقیقا شرایطم مثل توعه و الانم دارم واسه 97 میخونم 
اما امان از حرفای اطرافیان اه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

کاش منم به کسی نمیگفتم و انتخاب رشته نمیکردم! خیلی پشیمونم از اینکه نموندم پشت کنکور!! -_-
امسال که محرومم نمیدونم سال ٩٨ چه اتفاقی میوفته!

----------


## امیرحسینzz

سلام.منم برای چهارمین بار میخوام کنکور بدم.رتبه منطقه2 اول13000دوم8600سوم5600.فقط یک توصیه بکنم درحد تجربیات خودم که هیچ وقت پاپس نکشین حتی اگه ترازتو تو ازمون بد آوردی یا گذشته تحصیلی خوبی نداری یا امکانات کافی نداری ویا..... .

----------


## Hossein_1997

شما چکار کردی بالاخره؟ منم شرایط شما رو دارم و امسال باید برم سربازی 




> پس اگه اینو بشنوی که زار میزنی رفیق من 93 کنکور تجربی دادم 300 منطقه 3 اوردم گفتن مدارکت مشکل داره باز سال 94 کنکور دادم 450 اوردم دندان بابل اوردم 1ماهم سر کلاساش رفتم گفتن لیسانس داری معافیت برات صادر نمیشه باید بری سربازی رفتم بدترین نقطه کشور بیرجند خدمت کردم به خدا قسم طرف کنارم بنگ میکشید من درس میخوندم کنکور 96 شرکت کردم 500 اوردم به راحتی دندان گرگانو حداقل میاوردم گفتن 2بار دولتی استفاده کردی دیگه نمیتونی خداییش کم اوردم انگار همه باهام دشمنن(توضیح اینکه من لیسانس دارم سال 94 هم از هر نهادی پرسیدم گفتن واسه خدمت مشکلی نداری)تورو خدا اگه کسی راهی چیزی به نظرش میرسه بگه

----------


## 19pf

Up

----------


## Seyed Chester

فقط تنها چیزی که میتونم بگم اینه ک نوش جانت
این تاپیک باید همیشه اپ بمونه حیفه بره پایین

----------


## LI20

کلا هر کی 4 پنج سال بمونه اخرش کرمان قبول میشه :Yahoo (20): 
چ جالب :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali.asghar

_دست کم گرفتین کرمان رو کرمون شهر استقامت وپایداری   است_

----------


## Ebrahim999

دوستان جای شما خالی
الان تو دانشگاه کلی ادم هست بدون کنکور 1 سال رفته مجارستان الان شیک و مجلسی داره تو ایران پزشکی میخونه

----------


## LI20

> منم پسر عموم چند سال موند تهش دندون کرمان آورد 
> خیلی جالبه کرمان


دیگ واقعا جالب شد .خودم چار سال پز کرمان :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir_reza

واقعا چقدر  بهم انگیزه داد حرفات منم مثل تو خیلی سختی داشتم تو دوتا کنکور اولم! میخوام برای کنکور سوم واقعا تلاشمو کنم
همیشه سر بلند باشی :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Seyed Chester

اپ :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Seyed Chester

دوستان برای خودتون هم ک شده نزارین این تاپیک بره پایین
 هر وقت خسته درسین بیاین اینو بخونین کلی انرژی میده

----------


## esiya

> دوستان برای خودتون هم ک شده نزارین این تاپیک بره پایین
>  هر وقت خسته درسین بیاین اینو بخونین کلی انرژی میده


بیا بجاش اینم عکس کل تاپیک توی کامپیوترت ذخیره کن همش بخون تاپیک رو هی آپ نکن  :Yahoo (65): 
کلیک کن

----------


## Mehran123

> دوستان برای خودتون هم ک شده نزارین این تاپیک بره پایین
>  هر وقت خسته درسین بیاین اینو بخونین کلی انرژی میده


داداش چيش بهت انگيزه ميده؟
اينكه ٥ سال از عمرش رفت؟

----------


## pegαh

> داداش چيش بهت انگيزه ميده؟
> اينكه ٥ سال از عمرش رفت؟


نه.اینکه پای هدفی که داشت موند و تسلیم نشد.

----------


## tamanaviki

طوری میگین ۵سال از عمرش رف ک انکار چیشده؟؟؟؟؟مگه آدم تو این ۵سال چی میتونسته بکنه ک جا بمونه یا نمونه فی الواقع ماییم ک فعلا جاموندیم

----------


## Ebrahim999

> طوری میگین ۵سال از عمرش رف ک انکار چیشده؟؟؟؟؟مگه آدم تو این ۵سال چی میتونسته بکنه ک جا بمونه یا نمونه فی الواقع ماییم ک فعلا جاموندیم


اون ديگه مشكل از روش زندگي شماست شايد
من پارسال كنكور دادم(واسه بار دوم)
امسال زندگيم خيلي خيلي بهتره 
اون بنده خدا ٥ سال تقريبا هدف خاصي شايد جز كنكور تو زندگيش نبوده
من الان مرتب بيرون ميرم،باشگاه ميرم،كلي رفت امد ميكنم با دوستام
سال كنكور از اين خبرا نبود
اصلا ادم رشد شخصيتي نميتونه كنه سال كنكور(البته به جز تقويت اراده و تلاش)

----------


## mlt

اینو واقعا باهات موافقم
یه ویس تو کانال مشاوره بود یکی درباره کنکور99 پرسیده بود
مشاوره گفت یعنی عمرت اینقدر بی ارزشه که میخوای پشت کنکور وایسی؟
خواستم بهم بگم والا17سال عمر کردم هیچ کار مفیدی انجام ندادم حداقل پشت کنکور بمونی میدونی داری درس میخونی
ر.ا :Yahoo (20):        واقعا پشتکارش عالی بود


> طوری میگین ۵سال از عمرش رف ک انکار چیشده؟؟؟؟؟مگه آدم تو این ۵سال چی میتونسته بکنه ک جا بمونه یا نمونه فی الواقع ماییم ک فعلا جاموندیم

----------


## mlt

چی قبول شدی؟


> اون ديگه مشكل از روش زندگي شماست شايد
> من پارسال كنكور دادم(واسه بار دوم)
> امسال زندگيم خيلي خيلي بهتره 
> اون بنده خدا ٥ سال تقريبا هدف خاصي شايد جز كنكور تو زندگيش نبوده
> من الان مرتب بيرون ميرم،باشگاه ميرم،كلي رفت امد ميكنم با دوستام
> سال كنكور از اين خبرا نبود
> اصلا ادم رشد شخصيتي نميتونه كنه سال كنكور(البته به جز تقويت اراده و تلاش)

----------


## tamanaviki

> اینو واقعا باهات موافقم
> یه ویس تو کانال مشاوره بود یکی درباره کنکور99 پرسیده بود
> مشاوره گفت یعنی عمرت اینقدر بی ارزشه که میخوای پشت کنکور وایسی؟
> خواستم بهم بگم والا17سال عمر کردم هیچ کار مفیدی انجام ندادم حداقل پشت کنکور بمونی میدونی داری درس میخونی
> ر.ا       واقعا پشتکارش عالی بود


بیشتر مشاوره ها چشم موفقیت شاگردشونم ندارن میترسن ک مبادا روزی همین شاگردا جاشون بگیرن

----------


## tamanaviki

> اون ديگه مشكل از روش زندگي شماست شايد
> من پارسال كنكور دادم(واسه بار دوم)
> امسال زندگيم خيلي خيلي بهتره 
> اون بنده خدا ٥ سال تقريبا هدف خاصي شايد جز كنكور تو زندگيش نبوده
> من الان مرتب بيرون ميرم،باشگاه ميرم،كلي رفت امد ميكنم با دوستام
> سال كنكور از اين خبرا نبود
> اصلا ادم رشد شخصيتي نميتونه كنه سال كنكور(البته به جز تقويت اراده و تلاش)


رشد شخصیتی :Yahoo (101): عزیزم تو همین کنکور قبول شو برو بهترین دانشگا با چار تا آدم برخورد میکنی میبینی ک چقد میتونی همونجام دوبرابر باشگا بیرون رشد شخصیتی کنی......حرفا میزنن مردم

----------


## mlt

یه همکلاسی دارم ماهی300میده مشاور مثل...هم میخونه
ترازش از4800نمیره بالا
موندم مشاوره چطور براش برنامه میریزه من میرم رو جلسه قلمچی ادبیات با دقت میزنم بقیش دیگه خسته میشم شانسی میزنم حدودا مثل این ترازم میاد


> بیشتر مشاوره ها چشم موفقیت شاگردشونم ندارن میترسن ک مبادا روزی همین شاگردا جاشون بگیرن

----------


## Ebrahim999

> رشد شخصیتیعزیزم تو همین کنکور قبول شو برو بهترین دانشگا با چار تا آدم برخورد میکنی میبینی ک چقد میتونی همونجام دوبرابر باشگا بیرون رشد شخصیتی کنی......حرفا میزنن مردم


شما چند سالتونه

----------


## Ebrahim999

> چی قبول شدی؟


رشته قبولي به دوره دانشجويي كاري نداره اخه
مدل زندگي فرق ميكنه با كنكور :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mina_77

> اون ديگه مشكل از روش زندگي شماست شايد
> من پارسال كنكور دادم(واسه بار دوم)
> امسال زندگيم خيلي خيلي بهتره 
> اون بنده خدا ٥ سال تقريبا هدف خاصي شايد جز كنكور تو زندگيش نبوده
> من الان مرتب بيرون ميرم،باشگاه ميرم،كلي رفت امد ميكنم با دوستام
> سال كنكور از اين خبرا نبود
> اصلا ادم رشد شخصيتي نميتونه كنه سال كنكور(البته به جز تقويت اراده و تلاش)


کاملا موافقم 
جوونِ 22 ساله ای که تازه رفته یونی با اونی که لیسانسشو تموم کرده اصلا زندگی برابری نداشتن
مهم ترینش معاشرت کردن با بقیست که کنکوری نداره 
البته میشه جبرانش کرد 
به کسی بر نخوره 
خودمم جزو همین جا مونده هام  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahmood21755

> رشد شخصیتیعزیزم تو همین کنکور قبول شو برو بهترین دانشگا با چار تا آدم برخورد میکنی میبینی ک چقد میتونی همونجام دوبرابر باشگا بیرون رشد شخصیتی کنی......حرفا میزنن مردم


حق باشماست به نظرم ادم نباید این چند سال زندگسو نگا کنه باید 10 15 سال بعد خودشو ببینه که تو چ جایگاهی قرار داره 
مثلا الان با خودت فک میکنی دیگه خیلی دیره ولی 10 سال دیگه با خودت میگی کاشکی همون 10 سال پیش انجام میدادمش مثلا الان دکتر بودم ! 
البته متاسفانه شما هرچقدرم تو ایران بخوای تلاش کنی به هیچ جا نمیرسی اینده ایران به هیچ عنوان روشن نیست اخرش میشیم مث سوریه یا اخرش یه جنگی میشه  مطمین باش ...
پس اگه واقعا تو کشور اروپایی یا همین کشورای اطرفا بودی قطعا 6.7 سالم وقت میزاشتی پزشکی بیاری ارزششو داشت ولی تو ایران ارزش نداره ..
فهترین کار اینه که ارشدتو از همین ایران بگیری برای دکتری بری اونبر....

----------


## maryam23

> اینو واقعا باهات موافقم
> یه ویس تو کانال مشاوره بود یکی درباره کنکور99 پرسیده بود
> مشاوره گفت یعنی عمرت اینقدر بی ارزشه که میخوای پشت کنکور وایسی؟
> خواستم بهم بگم والا17سال عمر کردم هیچ کار مفیدی انجام ندادم حداقل پشت کنکور بمونی میدونی داری درس میخونی
> ر.ا       واقعا پشتکارش عالی بود


تو این 18 سال کسی از شما توقع درامدزایی نداشت ولی بعدش داره البته بحث پزشکی شد معلم ما در مورد پسرا کفته بود پسرا بجای 5-6 سال پشت کنکور موندن برن کار کنن پول دربیارن پس انداز کنن پس فردای عروسی نگن خونه نداریم ماشین نداریم پول عقد و عروسی  و سرویس طلا نداریم

----------


## Farzad.vn

> رشد شخصیتیعزیزم تو همین کنکور قبول شو برو بهترین دانشگا با چار تا آدم برخورد میکنی میبینی ک چقد میتونی همونجام دوبرابر باشگا بیرون رشد شخصیتی کنی......حرفا میزنن مردم


محض اطلاع سرکار این عزیزی ک پیام شو ریپلای زدی پزشکی میخونن!

----------


## Farzad.vn

> تو این 18 سال کسی از شما توقع درامدزایی نداشت ولی بعدش داره البته بحث پزشکی شد معلم ما در مورد پسرا کفته بود پسرا بجای 5-6 سال پشت کنکور موندن برن کار کنن پول دربیارن پس انداز کنن پس فردای عروسی نگن خونه نداریم ماشین نداریم پول عقد و عروسی  و سرویس طلا نداریم


معلم شما سرش به سقف نخورد با گفتن این حرفا؟! زن کیلو چنده؟!  کار کجا بود ک برن کار کنن پول در بیارن خونه و ماشین بخرن تو این اوضاع اقتصادی

----------


## mahmood21755

بازم من میگم تنها راه ، در رفتن از این کشور لعنتیه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> بازم من میگم تنها راه ، در رفتن از این کشور لعنتیه


شما فعلن سر تفنگ رو اونور بگیر تیرش صاف نخوره به قلبم ! ترجیح میدم توی جنگ با اجنبی شهید بشم تا باتیر تفنگ تو توی این انجمن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## tamanaviki

> حق باشماست به نظرم ادم نباید این چند سال زندگسو نگا کنه باید 10 15 سال بعد خودشو ببینه که تو چ جایگاهی قرار داره 
> مثلا الان با خودت فک میکنی دیگه خیلی دیره ولی 10 سال دیگه با خودت میگی کاشکی همون 10 سال پیش انجام میدادمش مثلا الان دکتر بودم ! 
> البته متاسفانه شما هرچقدرم تو ایران بخوای تلاش کنی به هیچ جا نمیرسی اینده ایران به هیچ عنوان روشن نیست اخرش میشیم مث سوریه یا اخرش یه جنگی میشه  مطمین باش ...
> پس اگه واقعا تو کشور اروپایی یا همین کشورای اطرفا بودی قطعا 6.7 سالم وقت میزاشتی پزشکی بیاری ارزششو داشت ولی تو ایران ارزش نداره ..
> فهترین کار اینه که ارشدتو از همین ایران بگیری برای دکتری بری اونبر....


متاسفانه ماها عادت کردیم ک کسیو داره تلاش میکنه ک ی زندگی بهتری بسازع واسه خودش اطرافیانش له کنیم حالا اون تلاش هرچندسالی میخاد ب موفقیت برسه کسیو ک هم داره حرکت میکنه میخایم مث خودمون متوقف کنیم ک نکنه بره بالا

----------


## mahmood21755

> شما فعلن سر تفنگ رو اونور بگیر تیرش صاف نخوره به قلبم ! ترجیح میدم توی جنگ با اجنبی شهید بشم تا باتیر تفنگ تو توی این انجمن


من که تابعیت تاجیکستان دارم اتفاقی بیفته میرم اونجا  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## mlt

به معلم نگفتی اگه پسره نخواد زن بگیره باید چه کنه؟


> تو این 18 سال کسی از شما توقع درامدزایی نداشت ولی بعدش داره البته بحث پزشکی شد معلم ما در مورد پسرا کفته بود پسرا بجای 5-6 سال پشت کنکور موندن برن کار کنن پول دربیارن پس انداز کنن پس فردای عروسی نگن خونه نداریم ماشین نداریم پول عقد و عروسی  و سرویس طلا نداریم

----------


## mlt

داداچ تاجیکستان که هیچی به ایرانیا تابعیت افغانستان هم نمیدن
خبر داری که خط تاجیکستانیا مثل زبونشون شبیه فارسی نیست؟


> من که تابعیت تاجیکستان دارم اتفاقی بیفته میرم اونجا

----------


## mahmood21755

> داداچ تاجیکستان که هیچی به ایرانیا تابعیت افغانستان هم نمیدن
> خبر داری که خط تاجیکستانیا مثل زبونشون شبیه فارسی نیست؟


دادا من اونجا بدنیا اومدم 
فقط حروف الفباشون فرق میکنه والا ساختار قواعدش دقیقا مث فارسی خودمونه ....من که مسلطم رو نوشتارش ..یه هفته وقت بزاری مسلط میشی کاری نداره

----------


## mahmood21755

> متاسفانه ماها عادت کردیم ک کسیو داره تلاش میکنه ک ی زندگی بهتری بسازع واسه خودش اطرافیانش له کنیم حالا اون تلاش هرچندسالی میخاد ب موفقیت برسه کسیو ک هم داره حرکت میکنه میخایم مث خودمون متوقف کنیم ک نکنه بره بالا


درسته .....
ببخشید رشته لیسانستون چی بوده؟ امسال میخواید تجربی بدید؟البته اگ دوست داشتین جواب بدید

----------


## tamanaviki

> درسته .....
> ببخشید رشته لیسانستون چی بوده؟ امسال میخواید تجربی بدید؟البته اگ دوست داشتین جواب بدید ������


خواهش میکنم
دانشجوی انصرافی عمران دانشگاه خواجه نصیر بودم بعله امسال قصد تجربی دارم

----------


## mlt

یه زمانی دانشگاه خواجه نصیر.امیرکبیر.صنعتی شریف ارزو بودن....
الان ول میکنن میان تجربی کنکور بدن
 :Y (455): 


> خواهش میکنم
> دانشجوی انصرافی عمران دانشگاه خواجه نصیر بودم بعله امسال قصد تجربی دارم

----------


## mlt

خبر داری تاجیکستان زیادم مملکت گل بلبل نیست :Yahoo (4): 
قشنگ الان تاپیک میبنده با این اسپم :Yahoo (4): 


> دادا من اونجا بدنیا اومدم 
> فقط حروف الفباشون فرق میکنه والا ساختار قواعدش دقیقا مث فارسی خودمونه ....من که مسلطم رو نوشتارش ..یه هفته وقت بزاری مسلط میشی کاری نداره

----------


## tamanaviki

> یه زمانی دانشگاه خواجه نصیر.امیرکبیر.صنعتی شریف ارزو بودن....
> الان ول میکنن میان تجربی کنکور بدن


وقتی مجبور باشی دیگ مجبوری ..زندگی خ سخت شده

----------


## Amin6

> وقتی مجبور باشی دیگ مجبوری ..زندگی خ سخت شده


اونوقت علاقه ای هم به رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی دارید؟ :Yahoo (110): 
اگر بله چرا از همون اول پس نرفتید تجربی!؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mlt

یه جوری میگی سخته انگار تو میخوای نون خانواده رو بدی :Yahoo (4): الان بابا هست فردا شوهر


> وقتی مجبور باشی دیگ مجبوری ..زندگی خ سخت شده

----------


## tamanaviki

> یه جوری میگی سخته انگار تو میخوای نون خانواده رو بدیالان بابا هست فردا شوهر


شوهر کو نی :Yahoo (20): بعدش دیگ زندگی عصر جدید زن مرد نمیشناسه بعدش اکثرا پسرام بیکارن

----------


## tamanaviki

> اونوقت علاقه ای هم به رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی دارید؟
> اگر بله چرا از همون اول پس نرفتید تجربی!؟


من ب ی دلایلی مجبور ب ادامه شغل خونوادگی بودم ک رفتم و دیدم محیطی ک دوسدارم ب اونصورت نی دیگ بعد کلی تحقیق پرسجو انصراف دادم..بعله تا حدودی علاقه دارم

----------


## mlt

ادامه ندم بهتره چون تاپیک رو میبندن
تو قسمت سرگرمی باید اینارو بگی اینجا مربوط تاپیکه درسه


> شوهر کو نیبعدش دیگ زندگی عصر جدید زن مرد نمیشناسه بعدش اکثرا پسرام بیکارن

----------


## tamanaviki

> ادامه ندم بهتره چون تاپیک رو میبندن
> تو قسمت سرگرمی باید اینارو بگی اینجا مربوط تاپیکه درسه


بعله حق باشماست

----------


## Neo.Healer

چنتا از پستارو خوندم درمورد همین از دست دادن 5سال بود
حالا واسه من 2ساله از دست دادم...چون مازاد رزرو کردم و حتی دارو هم سراسری بیارم مثل 97 خانواده نمیذارن برم و میگن مازادو برو
هی میگم پیر شدم عمرم رفت سر کنکور
20سالمه اصولش اول جوونیمه اما هی میگم از من گذشت دیگه...هعی خوشبحال فلانی 
حتی به دانشجوهای رشته هایی که بدون کنکورم میرن حسودیم میشه الانا فقط چون دانشجوعن دارن از زندگیشون لذت میبرن نه مثل من همش کنکور

----------


## maryam13

> چنتا از پستارو خوندم درمورد همین از دست دادن 5سال بود
> حالا واسه من 2ساله از دست دادم...چون مازاد رزرو کردم و حتی دارو هم سراسری بیارم مثل 97 خانواده نمیذارن برم و میگن مازادو برو
> هی میگم پیر شدم عمرم رفت سر کنکور
> 20سالمه اصولش اول جوونیمه اما هی میگم از من گذشت دیگه...هعی خوشبحال فلانی 
> حتی به دانشجوهای رشته هایی که بدون کنکورم میرن حسودیم میشه الانا فقط چون دانشجوعن دارن از زندگیشون لذت میبرن نه مثل من همش کنکور


شما اینطور فکر میکنی وقتی قبول بشی کسی نمیگه چن سالته و...میگن چی قبول شدی و کدام دانشگاه
هیچ وقت خودت رو با کسی مقایسه نکن  زمان خیلی زود میگذره این روزا هم میرن روزای سخت تری میان

----------


## yashar.b

> چنتا از پستارو خوندم درمورد همین از دست دادن 5سال بود
> حالا واسه من 2ساله از دست دادم...چون مازاد رزرو کردم و حتی دارو هم سراسری بیارم مثل 97 خانواده نمیذارن برم و میگن مازادو برو
> هی میگم پیر شدم عمرم رفت سر کنکور
> 20سالمه اصولش اول جوونیمه اما هی میگم از من گذشت دیگه...هعی خوشبحال فلانی 
> حتی به دانشجوهای رشته هایی که بدون کنکورم میرن حسودیم میشه الانا فقط چون دانشجوعن دارن از زندگیشون لذت میبرن نه مثل من همش کنکور


اغا این قضیه شهریه مازاد و پردیسم اصن مشخص نیستاا من فک میکردم ثابته ، رفقیم پردیس قبول شد امسال موقع ثبت نام ی فیش 8 میلیون 800 ای گرفتن بعد ی ماه باز گفتن نه باز 12 تومنه ، الانم میگه زمزمه اش هس از ترم بعد کنن 15 تومن ، کلن دل بخواهیه فک کنم 
واسه شما هم اینحوریه ؟؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اغا این قضیه شهریه مازاد و پردیسم اصن مشخص نیستاا من فک میکردم ثابته ، رفقیم پردیس قبول شد امسال موقع ثبت نام ی فیش 8 میلیون 800 ای گرفتن بعد ی ماه باز گفتن نه باز 12 تومنه ، الانم میگه زمزمه اش هس از ترم بعد کنن 15 تومن ، کلن دل بخواهیه فک کنم 
> واسه شما هم اینحوریه ؟؟


هر ترم شهریه فرق داره
میگن مثلا هر واحد عملی فلان قدر
هر واحد درس اختصاصی فلان قدر
عمومی یه مقداری
بعد بر اساس هر ترم چقد واحد برمیداری برآورد میکنن میگن هزینه اش چقده
برای دانشگاه ما ترم یک شد 8/5
ترم دو 10تومن چون تخصصی بیشتره

----------


## mahmood21755

> خواهش میکنم
> دانشجوی انصرافی عمران دانشگاه خواجه نصیر بودم بعله امسال قصد تجربی دارم


منم انصرافی اراک برق بودم  :Yahoo (35):  ترم 4 انصراف دادم

----------


## mahmood21755

> یه زمانی دانشگاه خواجه نصیر.امیرکبیر.صنعتی شریف ارزو بودن....
> الان ول میکنن میان تجربی کنکور بدن


دادا تا وقتی نری دانشگاه و مهندسی نخونی نمیفهمی که مهندسی ینی بیکاری محض مخصوصا با این تحریمای جدید

----------


## mahmood21755

> خبر داری تاجیکستان زیادم مملکت گل بلبل نیست
> قشنگ الان تاپیک میبنده با این اسپم


تتاجیکستان برای روز مبادا دادا فعلا ایران در خدمتت میمونم  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## tamanaviki

> منم انصرافی اراک برق بودم  ترم 4 انصراف دادم


بعضی فقط میخان برن دانشگا..تا نری ببینی فایده نداره

----------


## mahmood21755

> بعضی فقط میخان برن دانشگا..تا نری ببینی فایده نداره


اره ....اگه حداقل رشتتم اینده خوبی داشته باشه خوبه ...ولی خب مال ماها هیچ امید و اینده ای نداشت متاسفانه 
امیدورام هردومون امسال نتیجمون رو بگیریم ...من که تو زیست تقریبا راه افتادم تنها نگرانیم بود بقیه درساهم که تقریبا اوکی 
الانم که مسافرت تشریف دارم  :Yahoo (4): به عنوان استراحت

----------


## Saturn8

دمش گرم

----------


## V_buqs

چه عجب یه الگو جدید دیدیم تا پارسال افشین مقتدا و رحمانی بود
یه جورایی تاپیکشون زخم شده بود

----------


## WallE06

جیسز

----------


## Zahra77

:Yahoo (5): این درصدارو 98 میزد باید یه سال دیگم میموند -_-

----------


## Nima_lovee

> این درصدارو 98 میزد باید یه سال دیگم میموند -_-


ارزش هاي كاريشونو پايين نياريد . درصد هايي كه تو اون سال زدن شرايطش با الان فرق ميكنه و دقيقا با رتبه هزار سال ٩٨ از لحاظ ارزشي يكيه.

----------


## s_hosein_p

آقا یه سواللل فنی دارم نظام وظیفه و سربازی رو چیکار کردی دقیقا تو این 5 سال://///

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> آقا یه سواللل فنی دارم نظام وظیفه و سربازی رو چیکار کردی دقیقا تو این 5 سال://///


ایشون تا جایی که میدونم معاف شدن (طبق محاسبه با قلمچی که تو مجله چاپ شد) و اینکه برای کنکور دادن بیشتر از دوبار عموما پسرا پیام نور ثبت نام میکنند تا معافیت تحصیلی بگیرند دیگه !

----------


## s_hosein_p

> ایشون تا جایی که میدونم معاف شدن (طبق محاسبه با قلمچی که تو مجله چاپ شد) و اینکه برای کنکور دادن بیشتر از دوبار عموما پسرا پیام نور ثبت نام میکنند تا معافیت تحصیلی بگیرند دیگه !


معافیت چی داشته ایشون اونوقت؟؟
من نمیدونم چجوریه همه معافن به ما رسیده باید 21 ماه بریم طرح ://

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> معافیت چی داشته ایشون اونوقت؟؟
> من نمیدونم چجوریه همه معافن به ما رسیده باید 21 ماه بریم طرح ://


تو مجله نوشته بود معافیت کفالت.  

ان شاءالله رتبه ۱ تا ۳ شید و معاف شید اینجوری  :Yahoo (1):  . طرح های علوم پزشکی اگر منظورتونه که خیلی بهتره تا خدمتهایی که بقیه میرن.

----------


## elhameli

سوره النجم - جزء ۲۷

وَأَنْ لَيْسَ لِلْإِنْسَانِ إِلَّا مَا سَعَى             ﴿۳۹﴾ و اينكه براى انسان جز حاصل تلاش او نيست (۳۹)

وَأَنَّ سَعْيَهُ سَوْفَ يُرَى             ﴿۴۰﴾            و [نتيجه] كوشش او به زودى ديده خواهد شد (۴۰)

----------


## Saturn8

عرق سعی محال است که گوهر نشود

----------


## _Joseph_

@narjes78

----------


## Shaye

Up

----------


## NormaL

> سوره النجم - جزء ۲۷
> 
> وَأَنْ لَيْسَ لِلْإِنْسَانِ إِلَّا مَا سَعَى             ﴿۳۹﴾ و اينكه براى انسان جز حاصل تلاش او نيست (۳۹)
> 
> وَأَنَّ سَعْيَهُ سَوْفَ يُرَى             ﴿۴۰﴾            و [نتيجه] كوشش او به زودى ديده خواهد شد (۴۰)


نمیدونم چجوری این آیه به کنکور ربط پیدا کرد
تفسیر آیه:

اولّا اين آيه در ردّ تفكّر جاهلى است كه به يكديگر مى‌گفتند: اگر فلان مبلغ را به من‌ بدهى، من بار گناه تو را به عهده مى‌گيرم. قرآن كريم فرمود: هيچ كس بار گناه كسى را به عهده نمى‌گيرد و براى هر كس كار و تلاش خودش ثبت مى‌شود.
ثانياً آيه، نظر به عدل الهى دارد نه فضل الهى، يعنى طبق عدل، بايد كيفر و پاداش هر كس به مقدار تلاش او باشد، ولى خداوند از فضل خود مى‌تواند لطف كند و پاداش را بيشتر دهد و يا كيفر را كم كند.

----------


## Araz

> فایل پیوست 76942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سلام، علی خواجونژاد هستم از سیرجان، دانشجو پزشکی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمان که پنج سال متوالی در کنکور شرکت کردم و رتبه های منطقه دو 20992 در کنکور 92، رتبه 7772 در کنکور 93، رتبه 11148 در کنکور 94، رتبه 7393 در کنکور 95 و رتبه 1027 در کنکور 96 رو کسب کردم ؛ در ادامه شرح حالی از سال هایی که گذشت رو میخونید:
> دبستان و راهنمایی و دو سال اول دبیرستان رو در مدرسه های دولتی شهرمون گذروندم، گرچه در تابستون سال 88 در امتحان ورودی دبیرستان نمونه دولتی شرکت کردم ولی قبولی نشدم، بعد از دوم دبیرستان در تابستون سال 90 متوجه شدم که همین مدرسه نمونه برای تکمیل ظرفیت سوم دبیرستان امتحان برگزار میکنه که این دفعه قبول شدم، روزهای اول ورود به این مدرسه خیلی ناراحت بودم که شاید نتونم از پس امتحان های این مدرسه برمیام چون برخلاف مدرسه قبلی، سطح تدریس و امتحان های بالایی داشت تا جایی که به فکرم زد که برگردم به مدرسه قبلی! ولی بعد فهمیدم که از خیلی از بچه هایی که حتی از اول راهنمایی مدرسه نمونه بودن هم نتیجه بهتری در امتحان ها میگیرم و تلاشم هم بیشتر شد و طی اون سال زیاد درس میخوندم تا بالاخره اول تابستون سال 91 امتحانات نهایی سوم دبیرستان رو با معدل 17/35 تموم کردم.
> 
> 
> ...







*به درخواست جناب خواجونژاد، مصاحبه جدید جایگزین شد*

----------


## _Joseph_

UP

----------


## mh81

تلاشش قابل تحسینه

هرکس باید علایق توانایی ها و روحیاتشو بسنجه
ببینه ایا واقعا به رشته ایکس علاقه داره که چندسال پشت بمونه
ایا واقعا روحیش با پشت کنکور سازگاره
 موقع تصمیم گیری برای پشت موندن یا نموندن صرفا نگین چون ایشون تونست پس بنده هم nسال از عمرمو پشت بمونم

اول خودتو بشناس بعد تصمیم بگیر

با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه

----------


## Eve

*Up*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> *Up*


کار خوبی بود
ایشالا منم ماجرای هشت بار کنکور دادن رو بنویسم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Biomedical Eng


کار خوبی بود
ایشالا منم ماجرای هشت بار کنکور دادن رو بنویسم 


جدی ۸ بار کنکور دادی؟*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> *
> 
> جدی ۸ بار کنکور دادی؟*


امسال میشه 8 بار 
ایشالا قبول بشم و به بار نهم نکشه

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Biomedical Eng


امسال میشه 8 بار 
ایشالا قبول بشم و به بار نهم نکشه


خیلی گودرتمندی که تا اینجاش پیش اومدی
ان‌شاالله امسال آخریش باشه و مصاحبه‌تو اینجا ببینیم*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> کار خوبی بود
> ایشالا منم ماجرای هشت بار کنکور دادن رو بنویسم



کنکوردادن که چیزی نیس 
باید در راه هدفت جون بدی

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ianai




خیلی گودرتمندی که تا اینجاش پیش اومدی
ان‌شاالله امسال آخریش باشه و مصاحبه‌تو اینجا ببینیم


گودرتمند*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> *
> 
> خیلی گودرتمندی که تا اینجاش پیش اومدی
> ان‌شاالله امسال آخریش باشه و مصاحبه‌تو اینجا ببینیم*


قربون شما
البته من سال 99 هم رتبه خوبی آوردم میتونستم برم داروسازی ولی گرفتار قفس شدم  :Yahoo (4): 

به نظر من اینکه آدم رشته های به درد نخور مثل علوم پایه و مهندسی کشاورزی و اینا بخونه و چند سال بیکار بمونه جمعش میشه 6 سال مثلا و به جاش این 6 سال رو برای پزشکی خونده باشه ارزششو داره

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Biomedical Eng


قربون شما
البته من سال 99 هم رتبه خوبی آوردم میتونستم برم داروسازی ولی گرفتار قفس شدم 

به نظر من اینکه آدم رشته های به درد نخور مثل علوم پایه و مهندسی کشاورزی و اینا بخونه و چند سال بیکار بمونه جمعش میشه 6 سال مثلا و به جاش این 6 سال رو برای پزشکی خونده باشه ارزششو داره


طرز فکرتو دوس دارم، دقیقا همینطوره
امیدوارم امسال دیگه قفسو بشکنی و پرواز کنی*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> *
> 
> طرز فکرتو دوس دارم، دقیقا همینطوره
> امیدوارم امسال دیگه قفسو بشکنی و پرواز کنی*


تا 1403  اینجا گرفتار شدم ولی اگه دانشگاه قبول بشم و یه جز قرآن جز بشم و امتیازات فرهنگیمو به 50 برسونم میتونم مشروط از قفس آزادی برهانم :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Biomedical Eng


تا 1403  اینجا گرفتار شدم ولی اگه دانشگاه قبول بشم و یه جز قرآن جز بشم و امتیازات فرهنگیمو به 50 برسونم میتونم مشروط از قفس آزادی برهانم


تا ۱۴۰۳ واسه چی؟ مگه امسال کنکور نمیدی؟*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> *
> 
> تا ۱۴۰۳ واسه چی؟ مگه امسال کنکور نمیدی؟*


چرا امسال میدم اگرم قبول بشم میرم

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Biomedical Eng


چرا امسال میدم اگرم قبول بشم میرم


قبول میشی ان‌شاالله، غصه نخور*

----------


## Powerfullll

> تا 1403  اینجا گرفتار شدم ولی اگه دانشگاه قبول بشم و یه جز قرآن جز بشم و امتیازات فرهنگیمو به 50 برسونم میتونم مشروط از قفس آزادی برهانم


آقا یعنی باید قرآن حفظ کنی؟ نمی‌فهمم چه بلایی مگه سرت اومده که باید قرآن حفظ کنی تا قبول شی؟

----------

